# Mining BIOS repository



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2017)

I have been testing quite a few different cards with different BIOS's I will go ahead and post each of them that I have with some instructions. If you have some tested BIOS's feel free to post them up and I will add them to the list!

Also if you are feeling nice you are welcome to donate to my btc address 

BTC: 19iAVF4Mi89hZYdfhVLj9MEU6Pa8VbNbDK

ETH: 0xFA753B35457A06044992A375FD084Ce9F04Ab3BF

LTC: LVbmEU3kA8YA7RtDbvpJrR6oPQiMacoQ77

*Asus*

Strix RX 570 4GB Elpida
29mh/s

RX480-08G 8GB Samsung
31mh/s

*Tul based cards (Powercolor/Visiontek/etc)*

Powercolor 470/570 Samsung revision C (based off of mining card DVI only functionality ?)
29MH/s 85w TDP

Powercolor 480 "red devil/red dragon" Samsung revision B
31MH/s 85w TDP

Powercolor 4804GBD53DHD Samsung revision B
31MH/s 107w TDP

Powercolor 560 4GB Micron
12MH/s 45w TDP

*MSI*

570 Elpida (armor 4GB)
29MH/s

570 Elpida (Gaming X 4GB)
29MH/s

570 Hynix (Gaming X 4GB)
29.5MH/s

480/580 Hynix (Armor 4GB)
30mh/s

580 Hynix (Gaming X 8GB)
31.5mh/s

*Sapphire*

470 Nitro+ 4GB Elpida
29Mh/s 108w TDP

480 Nitro+ 8GB Samsung
31Mh/s 110w TDP

580 Nitro "special edition" 8GB Hynix/Samsung
31mh/s

580 Nitro+ 8GB Hynix/Samsung
31mh/s

580 Nitro+ 4GB Elpida (two BIOS versions check both for stability, hynix strap is better if stable)
30mh/s

580 Nitro+ 4GB Hynix
30mh/s

*REFERENCE+SAMSUNG*

480
31MH/s 110w TDP

*VisionTek*

480 8GB REFERENCE/SAMSUNG
31MH/s 110w TDP

*XFX*

580 GTR 8GB Hynix/Samsung
31MH/s 120w TDP

570 4GB Elpida
29mh/s

470 4GB Hynix/Samsung
29mh/s


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2017)

Memory straps for different cards these are based off of older DAG's you may loose 1-2MH/s depending on current DAG

*Samsung* Revision B, this is my go to strap for any Samsung based card "b" or "c" revision, the B revision memory can normally do 2250-2275 with this strap and is good for 31+ on a 480/580 and 28-29+ on a 470/570

777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17

*Elpida* this is actually a strap for Hynix H5GC4H24AJ and Samsung rev C, but it yielded better performance than using the Elpida strap on multiple cards I tested with. I have had an occasional share drop with this strap and it is good for around 2050mhz and 28-29mh/s on a 470/570.

777000000000000022AA1C00315A6B3CA0550F15B68C1506006AE4007C041420CA8980A9020004C01712262B612B3715

IF that strap is unstable for your card this is the strap I used to use it is about .5-1mh/s slower

777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116

*Hynix* this is another stolen strap, this is for Samsung rev C memory, it can normally equal if not best Samsung memory for performance. Clockspeed is good to around 2100mhz with this strap.

777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

This is a 1500mhz strap for Hynix 4GB cards, the Samsung strap does not work well with ram part number H5GC4H24AJ, this is the same strap as some Elpida memory, this ram behaves a lot like Elpida.

777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116

*Micron* these are a bit more of a pain to deal with...this is the 1750 strap and it can normally do 2050-2100 depending on card. It actually matches the Samsung rev C strap, I may have to dig into this more and see if the OEM hynix strap works better. I no longer have a Micron based card though so if you have one and would like to see it tweaked please send me the BIOS!

777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2017)

*EDIT ADDING ADDITIONAL BIOS's*


----------



## cdawall (Sep 29, 2017)

How to flash you card.

Download ATiWinflash link to here

Run ATiWinflash as Admin







Select the BIOS 











Select program






In theory you should get this next






Reboot






Depending on which BIOS you are using you may have to run the ATi patcher for the BIOS signature. I have included that in here.

If everything went well GPUz should show your new clocks






And you should have better performance than your original BIOS.






This is a really cheap powercoler RX560 4GB I have been playing with, it is on a ZEC minded BIOS right now that doesn't really care about power consumption, more of a "I wonder".


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe start this thread with a warning? Looks like you put allot of work in


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Maybe start this thread with a warning? Looks like you put allot of work in



I assume if they have made it this far they understand the risks.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

You would think


----------



## Super XP (Oct 9, 2017)

Great Info,
Thank You,
BTC Acc
1Dv1u1mbmw1EdkSMbPZcJnqN81JzMQZfPZ
1PrgXGbV1CiwbBjEa3P5MpK4jXF1VoBH74


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Download ATiWinflash link to here
> 
> Run ATiWinflash as Admin


1. That's an antiquated version of ATIWinflash you linked to there. There's really no reason not to use the latest version 2.77 here.

2. ATIWinflash doesn't "need" to be run as administrator. You can...but it's a waste of a mouse click. When all you need to do is left click once to run it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2017)

I just linked tpu. I could care less which version it is lol.

This is for new users you have to run it as an admin for it to work so that's why the instructions for people using it have that in it. I notice you didn't make a thread and aren't really being helpful. Got anything useful to post?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2017)

I have some more BIOS's to upload, seeing if W1z can give me the ability to do more than 10 attachments per post for simplicity before adding them in. Please don't hesitate to post BIOS's to mod.


----------



## technoob (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello, here is a XFX 4x 474 original rom , I don't know how to mod the bios.
Thank you if you can help me out   

I can donate ETH for you if it works.  
sorry that i do not have btc


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll throw my eth account up there and get it modded for you shortly watching the Astros play the world series right now 

@technoob Bios is posted to the main part of the thread, that is using the modded hynix strap, fan speed is adjusted to allow the card to go all the way up to 100% and ram clock is set to 2050@1000mV. if that is unstable let me know that is the same setup I use for my elpida cards that does 28-29mh/s


----------



## technoob (Oct 31, 2017)

@cdawall hey dude , It is not work for me. When I turn on the miner , blue screen show up immediately.
The attachment is my original rom and Gpu-z information for my xfx card. (The rom gave to you yesterday from internet.)
my ram is Samsung but not Elpida or Hynix, I don't know is it matters.
Can you take a look again


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2017)

technoob said:


> @cdawall hey dude , It is not work for me. When I turn on the miner , blue screen show up immediately.
> The attachment is my original rom and Gpu-z information for my xfx card. (The rom gave to you yesterday from internet.)
> my ram is Samsung but not Elpida or Hynix, I don't know is it matters.
> Can you take a look again



Yes will do

@technoob 

Here these are modded for hynix, strap set uses a samsung strap and matches my other hynix cards these normally pull of 27-30mh/s depending on DAG and driver used. Same bump in fan speed so it will go all the way to 100%. I have linked three bios's in this zip file let me know which works for you and I will toss them in the main post. There is a 2000, 2050 and 2100mhz one.


----------



## Prophetmgs88 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey its Cobb thanks for all the patience and help.  This revision may help me understand better


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2017)

here @Prophetmgs88 give this one a shot


----------



## Maay Sim (Nov 5, 2017)

Just to confirm, I can use samsung straps copy it to my hynix rx 580 sapphire nitro+ OC?? on which memory should i paste it?
777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17


----------



## Super XP (Nov 5, 2017)

Maay Sim said:


> Just to confirm, I can use samsung straps copy it to my hynix rx 580 sapphire nitro+ OC?? on which memory should i paste it?
> 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17


Samsung straps for Hynix? I don't think so. Your GPU would crash. IMO


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2017)

Maay Sim said:


> Just to confirm, I can use samsung straps copy it to my hynix rx 580 sapphire nitro+ OC?? on which memory should i paste it?
> 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17



Correct that is the strap I use for all of my Hynix bios's and is why I have several labeled Hynix/Samsung. You would paste that strap over everything 1750 and higher. Typically Hynix based cards will do 2050-2100mhz with that strap and Samsung cards will do 2250. You can also drop the ram voltage down to 950mV.


----------



## Lamplighter (Nov 11, 2017)

*
what msi or trixx settings should i use with this?  i am using nicehash atm.
power is through the roof.

this is a moded bios  (not yours).  the 24mh/s card is a 570






Sapphire
*

580 Nitro "special edition" 8GB Hynix/Samsung
31mh/s


----------



## Ryan Atfield (Nov 11, 2017)

Please post Bios links below or inbox Me Msi Radeon RX580 GAMING X 8gb Hynix 


I have tried two so far and still not reached 30 hash, also using a lot of power. I have over clocked in ethos as seen below. 


Mem-2200

Core- 1200

Pwr - 3

VLT - 850

Fan - 40


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

Lamplighter said:


> *what msi or trixx settings should i use with this?  i am using nicehash atm.
> power is through the roof.
> 
> this is a moded bios  (not yours).  the 24mh/s card is a 570
> ...



Can you post your original bios and the modded one? 



Ryan Atfield said:


> Please post Bios links below or inbox Me Msi Radeon RX580 GAMING X 8gb Hynix
> 
> 
> I have tried two so far and still not reached 30 hash, also using a lot of power. I have over clocked in ethos as seen below.
> ...



Post the original and I'll mod it for you. You can save it in a zip file and upload it straight to this thread


----------



## Ryan Atfield (Nov 11, 2017)

What a legend! cheers pal


----------



## Tornador (Nov 12, 2017)

I think my RX 580s 4GB/8GB with 256kb rom are drawing a bit too much power. I have been running them on Anorak's PowerSave roms, but they still are drawing a bit much and they are sometimes unstable above 2000/2100 RAM / 1125/1150 GPU / - 96mv in MSI AB. Any help much appreciated 

Edit: added the modded bioses I have been experimenting with (from Anorak.tech)


----------



## Ryan Atfield (Nov 12, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Can you post your original bios and the modded one?
> 
> 
> 
> Post the original and I'll mod it for you. You can save it in a zip file and upload it straight to this thread



Was that file ok I uploaded Mate


----------



## cdawall (Nov 12, 2017)

Ryan Atfield said:


> Was that file ok I uploaded Mate



Yes no issues I have attached a high and a low power version of my BIOS. Both are set to 2200mhz for the memory sometimes that is unstable please let me know if it needs an additional adjustment.



Tornador said:


> I think my RX 580s 4GB/8GB with 256kb rom are drawing a bit too much power. I have been running them on Anorak's PowerSave roms, but they still are drawing a bit much and they are sometimes unstable above 2000/2100 RAM / 1125/1150 GPU / - 96mv in MSI AB. Any help much appreciated
> 
> Edit: added the modded bioses I have been experimenting with (from Anorak.tech)



I have attached both modded BIOS's there are two for the elpida based 4GB cards one uses a normal strap shift the other uses hynix timings. Not every card is stable with the hynix timings, but they are better performers.

For the 8GB card it is just my standard low power BIOS I just finished it for another member.

EDIT UPDATED REV 2 of the 580 8GB hynix BIOS added


----------



## Tornador (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks so much man, I am excited to test it out!


----------



## Ryan Atfield (Nov 12, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Yes no issues I have attached a high and a low power version of my BIOS. Both are set to 2200mhz for the memory sometimes that is unstable please let me know if it needs an additional adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks really appreciate your time and effort, Just tried both of them and had play around with over clocks with them on ethos. i can't get it past 29!!!!! annoying me so much!

over clock on ethos are:

mem - 2200
core 1200
vlt 850 (even tried it up to 1000)
pwr 3

any tips for me

thanks again pal

However u have reduced the watts down from 960w to 850w which is a bonus


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2017)

Ryan Atfield said:


> Thanks really appreciate your time and effort, Just tried both of them and had play around with over clocks with them on ethos. i can't get it past 29!!!!! annoying me so much!
> 
> over clock on ethos are:
> 
> ...



ethos is always a pain for hashrate. Let me see what else I can do with it, I can normally get them up to 30 no problem, those are the same timings and settings I use for my personal cards, it is curious that it didn't break 29. Me and MSI don't get along


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi!

Looking for Gigabyte AMD RX 570 4GB (Samsung).


----------



## Oowi (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys, looks like a perfect topic to my issues.. 

I have 8 x RX580 Armor OC 8Go. (Hynix)

I download "Apolyon's " custo rom from Anorak and went from 20Mh/s to 22.5 Mh/s and download the AMD Blockchain drivers and went to 28.3Mh/s.

I know a lot of users getting better results but I would be satisfied with thoses if everything was stable...

BUT .. I had a lot of freez (random.. something after 5 minutes, sometimes 5 hours..), so I had a look on HWinfo and two card were making errors.

As the "Armor OC" version, Overclock a little the CPU, I decided to underclock it again to "1200Mhz" instead of "1366Mhz" out of the box.

Three Options to underclock :
- Msi Afterburner  : Must of the time just freez the graphic card.. I also ready that AMD block the possibility for external software to underclock GPU, only Overclock is allowed..
- Claymore parameters   :  As I am using Claymore to mine, we can set parameters to set gpu setting like -cclock 1200 . But Again not working..
- Radeon setting Wattman  : This solution is working fine !! but after few minutes/hours I have "Watchdog GPU xx Hangs in OpenCL" in claymore (which restarted), but then Wattman reset the GPU clock speed to default.. and lead to freez the computer avec minutes/hours.. 

I am very upset as : The settings "out of the box" are not stable to mine. And Radeon Wattman is not stable with multi GPU. This is written by ATI in the "know issues" of the drivers...

So does somebody have a solution to make this RX580 Armor OC 8Go stable ? Rom / drivers / OC appreciate.

Once again, i'm not even trying to Overclock.. but just downclock to make it stable..


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Had a load of testing over the weekend and the only reason I found that the Blockchain drivers managed a higher hash was they where running at stock speeds and voltages and taking a massive amount more power for not a lot of gain..  

My Asus Strix 480's where flashed to 580's with a 1750 strap on the ram and they have been nothing but rock solid..  I've downclocked my GPU core to about 1140 (1146+ goes into another power band and uses more juice for not a lot in return) but overclocked the ram to about the 2150 speed..  The only down side I've noticed is that the hashrate is, well, not so great...  But then when trying the blockchain drivers I couldn't get the hashrate past 24mH/s and it stopped me from using core volts, core speed, ram speed and such, it took all that away..

I'll see if I can get some screen shots uploaded later on but I've just gone back to 15.7.1 drivers and using Nicehash..  Even with an overclock on the GPU's, there's no real gain for me in performance/hashrate at all...  I just use a boatload more power and I get nothing much from it...


----------



## Ryan Atfield (Nov 13, 2017)

cdawall said:


> ethos is always a pain for hashrate. Let me see what else I can do with it, I can normally get them up to 30 no problem, those are the same timings and settings I use for my personal cards, it is curious that it didn't break 29. Me and MSI don't get along


thanks for trying, did you have any joy editing it


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

Ryan Atfield said:


> thanks for trying, did you have any joy editing it



Working on the same card (but in armor version right now) will let you know how it goes. Hopefully I have a 30+ BIOS out of this


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

Ryan Atfield said:


> thanks for trying, did you have any joy editing it



Ok give this a try these settings worked with a test card, it is not quite as efficient, but managed 31.5mh/s in windows.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2017)

cdawall - what sort of core and memory timings do you have to set to achieve 31.5mH/s?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

phill said:


> cdawall - what sort of core and memory timings do you have to set to achieve 31.5mH/s?



1206 core @950mV, 105w TDP, 2225 memory with strap 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

I am hoping that stays stable in linux, it is quite fast in windows.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2017)

Very good speeds I think for such a low wattage?  I find ETH and ETC uses more power than most others unless it's dual mining and then it's through the roof...

Just out of curiousity, what drivers do you use?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

phill said:


> Very good speeds I think for such a low wattage?  I find ETH and ETC uses more power than most others unless it's dual mining and then it's through the roof...
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what drivers do you use?



The older beta blockchain drivers. I will eventually bump them all over to the new one.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2017)

I just downloaded the ones from AMD when I tried it, I think it came up as Beta according to MSI..  I don't recall a version number


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

phill said:


> I just downloaded the ones from AMD when I tried it, I think it came up as Beta according to MSI..  I don't recall a version number



this one specifically

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...eta-for-Blockchain-Compute-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2017)

Yep that's the one I used..  I didn't get much luck with that sadly   But as you said, I think that is my cards bios sadly that is affecting it...


----------



## Maay Sim (Nov 16, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Correct that is the strap I use for all of my Hynix bios's and is why I have several labeled Hynix/Samsung. You would paste that strap over everything 1750 and higher. Typically Hynix based cards will do 2050-2100mhz with that strap and Samsung cards will do 2250. You can also drop the ram voltage down to 950mV.




Hi Dear,
Can u please try to edit my bios? It's doing good on eth (31 ish for single) but only 800 on monero. I read some article that this type of card can do 900+. However, I can't any good timings. I've tried almost all that i've thru net. Please help..


----------



## Tornador (Nov 16, 2017)

I downloaded the BIOSes and am testing them now. What settings do you recommend to try for the modded BIOS for Sapphire 580 4GB Elpida / Hynix with low power bios? Its defaulting to around 25.5 with the Blockchain Beta drivers. Will experiment on myown now, but just curious what you think  btw sending you some ethereum now as thanks.

Edit: I'm getting 26.86 or thereabouts at 82-83 watt draw, with AB settings -96, 0, 85, 1206, 2150 with the Elpida bios on the Sapphire 580 Nitro+ 4GB. Haven't tested the Hynix yet. If I set RAM to 2200 it goes BSOD.

For comparison, the Gigabyte Aorus RX580 8GB on the same rig, with a different bios i found (Anorak's) draws around 98-101w on 1120/2200 (-96v) and does 30-30.4.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2017)

Tornador said:


> I downloaded the BIOSes and am testing them now. What settings do you recommend to try for the modded BIOS for Sapphire 580 4GB Elpida / Hynix with low power bios? Its defaulting to around 25.5 with the Blockchain Beta drivers. Will experiment on myown now, but just curious what you think  btw sending you some ethereum now as thanks.
> 
> Edit: I'm getting 26.86 or thereabouts at 82-83 watt draw, with AB settings -96, 0, 85, 1206, 2150 with the Elpida bios on the Sapphire 580 Nitro+ 4GB. Haven't tested the Hynix yet. If I set RAM to 2200 it goes BSOD.
> 
> For comparison, the Gigabyte Aorus RX580 8GB on the same rig, with a different bios i found (Anorak's) draws around 98-101w on 1120/2200 (-96v) and does 30-30.4.



Might have to try the elpida timing set on that one some of them seem to prefer that set and get better results. I also set the TDP quite low and I have seen a trend with the Sapphire cards preferring a little more power for some reason. Give this one a shot though, it should be back up to at least 29MH/s, This bios should be stable at 2100mhz for the memory and still leaves room for you to tweak -96mV in it, but I had to set initial TDP higher.

and thanks!



Maay Sim said:


> Hi Dear,
> Can u please try to edit my bios? It's doing good on eth (31 ish for single) but only 800 on monero. I read some article that this type of card can do 900+. However, I can't any good timings. I've tried almost all that i've thru net. Please help..



Give the attached 8GB/Hynix BIOS a shot.



Oowi said:


> Hi guys, looks like a perfect topic to my issues..
> 
> I have 8 x RX580 Armor OC 8Go. (Hynix)
> 
> ...



Can you post the original BIOS? I should be able to use the MSI Gaming X Bios settings with that card in a custom BIOS.


----------



## leonel (Nov 28, 2017)

cdawall MSI ARMOR RX 470 8GB


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2017)

leonel said:


> cdawall MSI ARMOR RX 470 8GB



sweet I will get it modded and posted back up for you.


----------



## leonel (Nov 28, 2017)

Thx Bro


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2017)

leonel said:


> Thx Bro



Give that a shot I can tweak from there depending if it is stable or not.


----------



## leonel (Nov 28, 2017)

He says it's 480 and mine is a 470 does not matter?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 28, 2017)

leonel said:


> He says it's 480 and mine is a 470 does not matter?


I just typo'd when I did it lol hold on I'll fix it. Verified the BIOS again just to make sure I didn't grab the wrong one. This is a Samsung based 470 8GB TDP is 85w and clocks are default core with 2100mhz memory, this should do 2200-2250 with these timings if you want to tweak some more.


----------



## leonel (Nov 29, 2017)

Bro Tu Bios Mod Was Good It Reached The 28.2mh / s But It Is Unstable Lasts 5min Well And Then It Goes All And I Have To Reset, I Do not Know If You Can Improve It Please

and I would appreciate it if you also help me with this


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2017)

leonel said:


> Bro Tu Bios Mod Was Good It Reached The 28.2mh / s But It Is Unstable Lasts 5min Well And Then It Goes All And I Have To Reset, I Do not Know If You Can Improve It Please



Can you try the ram at 2050 instead of 2100? Might just be a smidgen too much ram speed. It might work at 2200 however so try that direction to as those cards have a memory hole that behaves poorly. 



leonel said:


> and I would appreciate it if you also help me with this


What is the exact model for that card just so I can add it to my list?


----------



## leonel (Nov 29, 2017)

I sent you The Original Bios, It's A xFx Rx480 4gb

It's Same


----------



## J Zhiek (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi there,


Would you please make these please ?
Sapphire Nitro+ OC 8GB Samsung

My goal is: lowest power comsumption with highest possible rate in a stable 7/24 running.

Regards,
J


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2017)

J Zhiek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Would you please make these please ?
> ...



Will jump on it in a bit. Got a couple to do


----------



## redSTORM (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi, I  have XFX 580 8gb  Samsung memory and getting 30Mh/s but power drain is 160+ per card from the wall( 900 watts - 5cards) .. Can some1 help me get 30+ Mh/s  but lower the power consumption at least 130w per card. Here's my bios mod.

Thanks


----------



## MrEco (Dec 3, 2017)

redSTORM said:


> Hi, I  have XFX 580 8gb  Samsung memory and getting 30Mh/s but power drain is 160+ per card from the wall( 900 watts - 5cards) .. Can some1 help me get 30+ Mh/s  but lower the power consumption at least 130w per card. Here's my bios mod.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever get a better mod? If so, can you share? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm working on them folks unfortunately had to make an impromptu run across country to rescue a friend might be a smidgen delayed.


----------



## J Zhiek (Dec 4, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I'm working on them folks unfortunately had to make an impromptu run across country to rescue a friend might be a smidgen delayed.



ok, of course friends first


----------



## EdInk (Dec 10, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have been testing quite a few different cards with different BIOS's I will go ahead and post each of them that I have with some instructions. If you have some tested BIOS's feel free to post them up and I will add them to the list!
> 
> *Asus*
> 
> ...



My Strix 570 4GB card won't accept any modified bios. what am i doing wrong.? I use polaris bios editor and atiflash. but gpu-z reports nothing when mod bios is loaded.



Edit19:03 GMT : realised I had to use a different PBE and run atipatcher after the vBios update,


----------



## 111frodon (Dec 10, 2017)

Here's my red devil rx570 4gb bios. I don't see any rx 570 bios in this thread. Anyone could tell me which one would be the best for my hynix memory? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EdInk (Dec 10, 2017)

111frodon said:


> Here's my red devil rx570 4gb bios. I don't see any rx 570 bios in this thread. Anyone could tell me which one would be the best for my hynix memory? Thanks in advance!



I've modified your BIOS (try at your own risk).. I can't test on mine as they are Strix 570s.


----------



## 111frodon (Dec 11, 2017)

Huge thanks. I'll try it later this week and comeback with feedback.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2017)

leonel said:


> Bro Tu Bios Mod Was Good It Reached The 28.2mh / s But It Is Unstable Lasts 5min Well And Then It Goes All And I Have To Reset, I Do not Know If You Can Improve It Please
> 
> and I would appreciate it if you also help me with this



I have attached my latest Hynix revision, let me know how this one goes it is a new set of timings I don't normally use.



redSTORM said:


> Hi, I  have XFX 580 8gb  Samsung memory and getting 30Mh/s but power drain is 160+ per card from the wall( 900 watts - 5cards) .. Can some1 help me get 30+ Mh/s  but lower the power consumption at least 130w per card. Here's my bios mod.
> 
> Thanks



The BIOS on the front page for the XFX RX580 GTR 8GB Hynix is for your card. The Hynix/Samsung parts use the same BIOS. This consumes 85w on my own personal card.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/xfx580gtr_rev3-zip.92814/


J Zhiek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Would you please make these please ?
> ...



Attached, please provide feedback on wattage consumed, I can still tweak that more.



111frodon said:


> Here's my red devil rx570 4gb bios. I don't see any rx 570 bios in this thread. Anyone could tell me which one would be the best for my hynix memory? Thanks in advance!



Attached



EdInk said:


> My Strix 570 4GB card won't accept any modified bios. what am i doing wrong.? I use polaris bios editor and atiflash. but gpu-z reports nothing when mod bios is loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit19:03 GMT : realised I had to use a different PBE and run atipatcher after the vBios update,



Try the attached BIOS


----------



## EdInk (Dec 11, 2017)

111frodon said:


> Huge thanks. I'll try it later this week and comeback with feedback.


No worries, lemme know if it is free of memory errors (using HWInfo) and/or is stable.

I've tightened the timings and modified clock speeds and memory speeds. You shouldn't need MSIAB or similar

Cheers


----------



## EdInk (Dec 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have attached my latest Hynix revision, let me know how this one goes it is a new set of timings I don't normally use.
> 
> 
> Try the attached BIOS



Thanks. I got my Strix to behave finally 1975MHz on mem 28.7mh/s stable and GPU memory error free after mining for 24hours


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2017)

redSTORM said:


> Hi, I  have XFX 580 8gb  Samsung memory and getting 30Mh/s but power drain is 160+ per card from the wall( 900 watts - 5cards) .. Can some1 help me get 30+ Mh/s  but lower the power consumption at least 130w per card. Here's my bios mod.
> 
> Thanks



Ok give this one a try.


----------



## Nasha (Dec 13, 2017)

cdawall....

This is guaranteed to hit 30Mh/s ETH on ALL Hynix & Elpida 4GB cards w/ Blockchain drivers installed.

Recommended to then tweak voltage requirements to around -50mV.

Test as you may, but it's on many rigs in the field so far and produced nothing but smiles


----------



## EdInk (Dec 13, 2017)

Nasha said:


> cdawall....
> 
> This is guaranteed to hit 30Mh/s ETH on ALL Hynix & Elpida 4GB cards w/ Blockchain drivers installed.
> 
> ...




From the VendorID, it appears to be just for Saphhire cards, plus you've set the vcore with max at 900mV for 1150MHz, how stable will it be with -50mV? hmmmmm


----------



## Nasha (Dec 14, 2017)

RX 580 XXX 8GB Edition @ 80w... Haven't had a card to extensively test this on, but i suspect that we can reduce the core click and get further improvements in Afterburner.


EdInk said:


> From the VendorID, it appears to be just for Saphhire cards, plus you've set the vcore with max at 900mV for 1150MHz, how stable will it be with -50mV? hmmmmm


Stable enough to not cause a single issue since, putting them on my admittedly Sapphire cards. There was much talk that it was not limited to Sapphire.

1. No need to shoot the messenger. I'd link the original source, but it has been modified - Maybe then you could go piss off others.
2. Perfect way to introduce new people to the scene/site/recreation
3. Chris, given that this is the person from whom you requested my assistance regarding their XFX cards - I retract my offer.


----------



## georgee (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello cdawall
Please check Bios.
My cards are 3x Sapphire RX 580 NITRO + 4G Eelpida
I have a drop of up to 26 Mh/s.
Attached backup bios and image files.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DTtexbyBOw-07XIFPrqH0Mu2NZuF6ckN
I have the electricity for free
It can be set to maximum stable power without errors.

Thank you very much.


----------



## tohuk (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello, is there! Can someone help me with  Saphire Nitro+ 580 8gb Samsung memory bios? I didnt found in forum bios for this model exactly? P.S. I dont care for power consuption, no need to be lowered.


----------



## Nasha (Dec 15, 2017)

georgee said:


> Hello cdawall
> Please check Bios.
> My cards are 3x Sapphire RX 580 NITRO + 4G Eelpida
> I have a drop of up to 26 Mh/s.
> ...


Hi George,

Try these BIOS from just above your post and let us know. I have pasted at the bottom of this post as well. Ensure you are using mining driver also 

Thanks,
Nash

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/rx570rx580_1150-2100_elpida_hyniix_30mh-zip.94777/



tohuk said:


> Hello, is there! Can someone help me with  Saphire Nitro+ 580 8gb Samsung memory bios? I didnt found in forum bios for this model exactly? P.S. I dont care for power consuption, no need to be lowered.


Hi Tohuk,

Can you post your default BIOS flash files please?


----------



## georgee (Dec 15, 2017)

Nasha said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Try these BIOS from just above your post and let us know. I have pasted at the bottom of this post as well. Ensure you are using mining driver also
> 
> ...




Hi 
After the firmware update they changed to RX 570 ....


----------



## tohuk (Dec 15, 2017)

Nasha said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Try these BIOS from just above your post and let us know. I have pasted at the bottom of this post as well. Ensure you are using mining driver also
> 
> ...




Yes Nasha, this is my default (original) rom

Hi cdawall, here is my original bios

Hi cdawall, here is my original bios


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2017)

tohuk said:


> Yes Nasha, this is my default (original) rom
> 
> Hi cdawall, here is my original bios
> 
> Hi cdawall, here is my original bios



give this a shot


----------



## tohuk (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank You so much cdawall for support and help! THANK YOU!


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have here a bios from a MSI Armor OC 4GB with Samsung memory.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2017)

Will tag it as soon as I have a chance. If you are playing with bios editors the timings I have listed for hynix 8gb cards and 2250mhz for me more clockspeed would get you over 30mh/s.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2017)

I really need to do something about my cards lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, first attempt at modding the BIOS is not going so well.  Changed the straps. Flash seemed to be going ok but the desktop hung after the flash...

EDIT:

Hard Restart 20 minutes later seemed to do work out ok.  Although, the has rate is still only at 22MH.  I still can't run this on the Block Chain Driver either.

EDIT 2:

So I have tried several different strappings and cannot get the card over 22.5MH.  I have a feeling that this is maybe related to not being able to use the Block Chain drivers.  Perhaps I need to go back to an older driver.  Also, flashing the original bios back allowed me to finish the bios flashing procedure normally.  Perhaps I need to use the patcher as well.  Even though I had to hard reset, the bios seemed to be flashed correctly.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2017)

use the blockchain driver and use the patcher I linked on the first page.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 18, 2017)

cdawall said:


> use the blockchain driver and use the patcher I linked on the first page.



I can't use the block chain driver.  Video blacks out and crashes the system.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2017)

Then something is messed up with the card.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't seem to have an issue in linux with it but I don't get any mining benefit either.


cdawall said:


> Then something is messed up with the card.


----------



## moon70 (Dec 18, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Memory straps for different cards these are based off of older DAG's you may loose 1-2MH/s depending on current DAG
> 
> *Samsung* Revision B, this is my go to strap for any Samsung based card "b" or "c" revision, the B revision memory can normally do 2250-2275 with this strap and is good for 31+ on a 480/580 and 28-29+ on a 470/570
> 
> ...


can u learn me of writing timing?
i donate you after learning


----------



## sm3agol (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi cdawall,
Please help me with a bios mod for my cards: Asus RX580 8GB Dual with Hynix memory.
Many thanks, attached original bios


----------



## on5 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey Bro

Need your help, I have Sapphire (11265-07-20G) 4GB RX 580 NITRO OC PCI-E VGA Card

I have tired all the roms for 4GB Elpida in this post - non of them are stable. I can see GPU errors and then eventually crash. I got latest AMD Drivers which have compute option. 

My BIO's Attached. 

would really appreciate it if you can have a look and fix it for me. 

thanks

I have two cards I copy 1:1500 and 2:1500 to all below but still my avg power draw is 133.6W  i think thats to high.


----------



## KC1911 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi @cdawall awesome thread! 

I've been messing around with my Sapphire RX 480 Reference card with no joy, I have tried manually editing with SRBPolaris Editor 3.2 and Polaris Editor 1.6.6 but everytime I flash a modded BIOS I get 0 GPU clocks in GPU-Z as per below and it mines at around 4mhz 

I've checked to see that the checksum is correct and that the file is 512kb but still can't get it to take correctly.

I want to get about 29MHs out of it on low power, I tried copying the power and timings from this Boysie BIOS from ETH forum but cannot get it to stick due to above issues.

I also have a Gigabyte RX 480 Windforce 8G I want to do the same with, can you help? many thanks.


----------



## EdInk (Dec 20, 2017)

KC1911 said:


> Hi @cdawall awesome thread!
> 
> I've been messing around with my Sapphire RX 480 Reference card with no joy, I have tried manually editing with SRBPolaris Editor 3.2 and Polaris Editor 1.6.6 but everytime I flash a modded BIOS I get 0 GPU clocks in GPU-Z as per below



If you are getting the 0 clocks in GPU-z, you most probably have to run the atikmdag patcher after updating vBIOS (don't restart after updating, run patcher first.)

@cdawall , have you had any luck running the 1425mhz strap?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2017)

moon70 said:


> can u learn me of writing timing?
> i donate you after learning



Those timings are pulled from OEM BIOS's, you would have to break out a hex editor to manually adjust timing by timing. 


sm3agol said:


> Hi cdawall,
> Please help me with a bios mod for my cards: Asus RX580 8GB Dual with Hynix memory.
> Many thanks, attached original bios



I have attached the BIOS based off of what you uploaded. It is orginally titled as a STRIX bios? I used that as the base, but changed naming to match the card you said.



KC1911 said:


> Hi @cdawall awesome thread!
> 
> I've been messing around with my Sapphire RX 480 Reference card with no joy, I have tried manually editing with SRBPolaris Editor 3.2 and Polaris Editor 1.6.6 but everytime I flash a modded BIOS I get 0 GPU clocks in GPU-Z as per below and it mines at around 4mhz
> 
> ...



Attached a BIOS for both. You need to run the ATikpatcher that is linked on the first page of the thread. Both cards list a BIOS for Samsung memory, both cards should do 30-31MH/s with the blockchain driver+patcher or new drivers with "compute mode" enabled.



on5 said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> Need your help, I have Sapphire (11265-07-20G) 4GB RX 580 NITRO OC PCI-E VGA Card
> 
> ...



Give the one attached a try if unstable underclock the memory to 1950. Elpida cards are a bit more trail and error to mod. The memory quality doesn't seem equal.



EdInk said:


> If you are getting the 0 clocks in GPU-z, you most probably have to run the atikmdag patcher after updating vBIOS (don't restart after updating, run patcher first.)
> 
> @cdawall , have you had any luck running the 1425mhz strap?



Depends on card...elpida I have started using the 1425 strap when they are being garbage. lol


----------



## KC1911 (Dec 20, 2017)

You're a true gent @cdawall thank you for your service


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2017)

KC1911 said:


> You're a true gent @cdawall thank you for your service


Not a problem let me know how they work. If they need anything changed I can mod them a bit more


----------



## EdInk (Dec 22, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Depends on card...elpida I have started using the 1425 strap when they are being garbage. lol



Thanks for that.

Do you reduce the memory clock speeds to run 1425mhz timing or leave at 2000mhz or greater?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2017)

EdInk said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Do you reduce the memory clock speeds to run 1425mhz timing or leave at 2000mhz or greater?



I have one card that loves those timings at 1940 and some others that can push them to 2020


----------



## EdInk (Dec 23, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have one card that loves those timings at 1940 and some others that can push them to 2020


How are the results running 1940Mhz?


----------



## KC1911 (Dec 23, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Not a problem let me know how they work. If they need anything changed I can mod them a bit more



I'm get around 27MHs out of both of these, is there anyway to push these to around 29MHs do you think? Bear in mind my Sapphire is the original reference card with only a 6 pin power connector so that might slow it down.

Also I'm using Genoil Ethminer not Claymore, many thanks.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2017)

EdInk said:


> How are the results running 1940Mhz?



That's good for 28-29 on a 570



KC1911 said:


> I'm get around 27MHs out of both of these, is there anyway to push these to around 29MHs do you think? Bear in mind my Sapphire is the original reference card with only a 6 pin power connector so that might slow it down.
> 
> Also I'm using Genoil Ethminer not Claymore, many thanks.


I don't know much about that miner. I can tweak more yes what clock speeds is it running under load?

Here is another set from a FB edit i did.


----------



## KC1911 (Dec 24, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Not a problem let me know how they work. If they need anything changed I can mod them a bit more



I'm get around 27MHs out of both of these, is there anyway to push these to around 29MHs do you think? Bear in mind my Sapphire is the original reference card with only a 6 pin power connector so that might slow it down.

Also I'm using Genoil Ethminer not Claymore, many thanks.


cdawall said:


> That's good for 28-29 on a 570
> 
> 
> I don't know much about that miner. I can tweak more yes what clock speeds is it running under load?
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2017)

I might need to allow a little more wattage I will see if I can grab a second today to adjust that


----------



## KC1911 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## romel01 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi cdawall,

Bough a few rx 580 nitro+ and got this micron memory on all cards. I accidentally run my Claymore miner and getting 29.1 mh/s @ 74w (switched to silent ROM) with OC settings attached in Claymore.
I know this is high enough for a stock Rom,but I guess this can juice more hash when it's modded.

Attached is the screenshot of the said result and the stock bios.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## virtuals (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi

Need your help, I have ASUS 570 RX 4G Samsung memory
I have tired all the roms for 4GB samsung  - non of them work.

My BIO's Attached.


----------



## yneedmoney (Dec 29, 2017)

Heloo,
I need some help. I have XFX 470 RX 8G Hinix memory and stok rom give 21 mhs
Can someone help me with modifying the BIOS


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2017)

Will jump on these here shortly!


----------



## whatisgoingon23 (Dec 30, 2017)

I did some reading, and i have no idea why my 580 armor won't go above 23 mh/s, while my 570armor can do 30 mh/s

It uses Samsung/Hynix (1: straps K4G80325FB (SAMSUNG) timings and the 2: straps are H5GQ8H24MJ), simliar to the combination for the Nitro+ variants, i used 1 click method on PBE v1.6.6 from jaschaknack, the strap used is
777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB0300000 01B162C31C0313F17

I reinstalled the Beta blockchain driver. 

Still 23 mh/s.


----------



## xinxin1982 (Dec 30, 2017)

hello,Can someone help me with modifying the BIOS? I just have 24MHz...5555
my card is powercolor rx580 devi，can u help me？


----------



## akito0204 (Dec 31, 2017)

hello,Can someone help me with modifying my rx580's BIOS?
ORIGINAL 18-19 m/H
MOD 21 m/H
I need lower power consuption，


----------



## coincik (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,
I have 6 nitro + rx 580 8gb hynix display card.
4 of them were 256 kb bios. I made them without problems. but I could not do more than 512 kb 28 MH. Could you help?


----------



## andrenym00 (Jan 6, 2018)

How do I flash the rx580 8g that came with my Dell inspiron gaming desktop? It has samsung memory.  Also any difference between this gpu and the brand names like msi and asus?


----------



## xinxin1982 (Jan 6, 2018)

Strix RX 570 4GB Elpida
29mh/s
570 4GB Elpida
29mh/s
I buy this two card, download the bios, after atiflash,the computer will shutdown in a few minutes,can u help me?
now running at 26.x M/s...


----------



## DaMoot (Jan 8, 2018)

_Awesome thread. Thanks for all your support cdawall and others!_

I've got a PowerColor Red Dragon 480 4G w/Hynix memory. Modded w/standard 4G Hynix timing techniques and locked at 1145MHz above 1077. Standard memory voltage, no OC. Can only get 22Mh/s.

Would any of the roms listed previously be compatible to bump performance up to 29-30? I didn't see that specific card and memory combination, just the Samsung-based one.

_EDIT: I also found a new bios for my PC 480 here, but it only bumped performance to 25Mh._


I also have an MSI Armor 580 OC 4G w/Hynix (and Elpida? Latest Polaris 'detects' both types of memory straps automatically (see pic)) and modded w/One Click Timing in Polaris 1.66, it runs at 23.7Mh but uses almost double the power of either of my 480 cards at about 140-160w reported in GPUz.

Would one of the roms here be compatible and hopefully severely cut power usage and bump performance some? I looked at cdawell's original 2 posts, but that ROM is strangely double the size, and displays in Polaris 1.66 much different (see pic).


_EDIT: I found a fantastic BIOS by another author over on anorak.tech to address my Armor 580. It's now pegged at 29Mh and GPUz only reports it using only using about 93w steady. Shed air is now tepid vs a hair dryer!_


Thank you for any help!

P.S. Using Blockchain drivers under Win 10 for the PowerColor card, and the MSI is currently running solo in EthOS.


----------



## DaMoot (Jan 9, 2018)

andrenym00 said:


> How do I flash the rx580 8g that came with my Dell inspiron gaming desktop? It has samsung memory.  Also any difference between this gpu and the brand names like msi and asus?



You should be able to flash it the same way as any other card. Have you tried saving the BIOS and seeing it it'll open correctly in any of the Polaris editors?

A moment of cursory Googling shows that there are a couple of different cards that Dell uses. You'll have to do some looking at your config or physical hardware.


----------



## darwinwu (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi cdawall,

I have RX 570 4GB Red dragon (DVI only ) Samsung with memory
K4G41325FE (SAMSUNG) and
H5GC4H24AJ (HYNIX_1)
 is this revision C ?
for now i can reach speed stable at 28.3 Mh/s ( no memory error) with power draw 117 watt, but i ever got stable at 30 Mh/s ( with memory error ) i dont what i do, just use one time click patch from polaris editor, then i tweak with claymore and MSI AB, then i accidentally flash the wrong rom, so i reflash again to polaris patched rom, but it stuck at 28.3 Mh/s, can you help me to mod the bios to better state ? I really appreciate your works, it is very great, ill attach my rom here please help me


----------



## andrenym00 (Jan 11, 2018)

I need a mod bios for my rx 580 8gb card that came with my computer. I am getting close to 27mh on overclock was hoping closer to 30mh. I have Samsung memory. Here is my current bios:

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194686/194686

So I have the following timing straps starting from the 1:1750 level. Which ones should I copy? Thank you.

1:1750
1:2000
2:400
2:800
2:900
2:1000
2:1125
2:1250
2:1375
2:1500
2:1625
2:1750
2:2000


----------



## EdInk (Jan 11, 2018)

So I decided to play around with my GTX1080 mining ETH, it's still my gaming PC so don't roast me with "Nvidia good for Equihash algos", I know all that.

Not what's interesting is the max hashrate I can get is 26.3mh/s while my 570 does 29mh/s but the number of shares found on the pool is identical on average 21-23 shares an hour. What could be happening here?

Why all the push for 30mh/s?


----------



## plexy89 (Jan 11, 2018)

Heya! Have got 2 cards currently and getting around 18-20MH/s on each, which is terrible.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and currently I'm testing the one from Post #93 for my Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8GB samsung (without improvements) and stock bios for my Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 8G samsung.

I'm running on Windows 10 with latest drivers (Crimson ReLive 17.1.1)


----------



## EdInk (Jan 11, 2018)

plexy89 said:


> Heya! Have got 2 cards currently and getting around 18-20MH/s on each, which is terrible.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and currently I'm testing the one from Post #93 for my Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8GB samsung (without improvements) and stock bios for my Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 8G samsung.
> 
> I'm running on Windows 10 with latest drivers (Crimson ReLive 17.1.1)



Get the latest Adrenalin and set to Compute

Radeon Settings > Gaming>Global>GPU Workload.

I use the Blockchain Beta drivers myself but this should provide similar performance if you haven't tried it., then work on tuning your cards eventually.


----------



## plexy89 (Jan 11, 2018)

EdInk said:


> Get the latest Adrenalin and set to Compute
> 
> Radeon Settings > Gaming>Global>GPU Workload.
> 
> I use the Blockchain Beta drivers myself but this should provide similar performance if you haven't tried it.


MANY Thanks!! Did the trick, now at 30MH/s!


----------



## on5 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

I have a problem, I bought MSI Rx580 Gaming x 8GB cards. I backup my bios and when i loaded in polaris it says values are found for Samsung / Hynix. Anyway I tried oneclick fix and also manually strap values.

nothing works, my speed is one thing but it starts to throw memory errors.

can someone please help ?


----------



## ssinjin (Jan 14, 2018)

I have 2 OEM AMD RX 580 cards in a new Alienware system... none of these bios are listed for OEM Stock AMD RX580. I have tried doing manual boot strap conversions ... wont boot after doing it... but if I do only 1 and make the OEM BIOS the boot card it will boot and mine..  but obviously only one card gets the boost in mhz..

both cards have the Hynix/Samsung combo memory

I'm also having issues with the monitor going into powersave mode... and yes I have all the powersave settings set to NEVER... I have a 6 year old DELL monitor and both RX580 only have DisplayPort and 1 HDMI outputs.. I am using HDMI to HDMI to monitor ... Is this a old monitor issue?


----------



## EdInk (Jan 14, 2018)

ssinjin said:


> I have 2 OEM AMD RX 580 cards in a new Alienware system... none of these bios are listed for OEM Stock AMD RX580. I have tried doing manual boot strap conversions ... wont boot after doing it... but if I do only 1 and make the OEM BIOS the boot card it will boot and mine..  but obviously only one card gets the boost in mhz..
> 
> both cards have the Hynix/Samsung combo memory
> 
> I'm also having issues with the monitor going into powersave mode... and yes I have all the powersave settings set to NEVER... I have a 6 year old DELL monitor and both RX580 only have DisplayPort and 1 HDMI outputs.. I am using HDMI to HDMI to monitor ... Is this a old monitor issue?



Disable crossfire.
With MSI Afterburner, disable ULPS (may help with monitor going to powersave mode, idk)
After flashing BIOS, use the *AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher* before restarting.





on5 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a problem, I bought MSI Rx580 Gaming x 8GB cards. I backup my bios and when i loaded in polaris it says values are found for Samsung / Hynix. Anyway I tried oneclick fix and also manually strap values.
> 
> ...



Drop mem clocks by about 25Mhz, point fan on backplate keep cool


----------



## ssinjin (Jan 15, 2018)

EdInk said:


> Disable crossfire.
> With MSI Afterburner, disable ULPS (may help with monitor going to powersave mode, idk)
> After flashing BIOS, use the *AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher* before restarting.
> 
> ...


Ok sleep mode seems to be fixed.. turned off crossfire, turned off ULPS, Already did AAPCP after patching one GPU.. also found the driver for my monitor and installed that from Dell.

The one card that is bios flash is still only getting 27mhz mining ethereum, 305 MH equihash 765mh cryptonote... I'm thinking maybe this is max for OEM Card?


----------



## felipon21 (Jan 15, 2018)

any one has a bios for xfx radeon rx 570 (micron)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2018)

@zuzuNebunu here you go


----------



## felipon21 (Jan 16, 2018)

This one will work on mine?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

felipon21 said:


> This one will work on mine?



nope yours I think is driver based issues. Did you get anything different swapping to one of the ones I sent you? and try bumping the ram clock down a bit and see what happens for speed on yours


----------



## felipon21 (Jan 16, 2018)

I had the second one installed


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

are you on windows 8/8.1?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

Yea the compute mode only works with windows 10. Attempt the beta blockchain drivers, other than that all you could do is go to 10.


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all i have probleme with bios mod for msi rx 470 gaming x 4gb hynix, i install bios mod but this graphic card is no detected in this systeme can you help me plz

info :
os : windows 10 64 bit
driver : Win10-64Bit-Crimson-ReLive-Beta-Blockchain-Workloads-Aug23
ati patcher : atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6

original bios


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 16, 2018)

You should add a disclaimer. Pointing people who have  bios flashes towards somewhere they can go for help.

" although this thread is only for informational purposes there is limited support when available for those who may need it. Please feel free to use the link below if you find that your video card has become unbootable.  Thread author accepts  no responsibility for any damage or expenses incurred from following these processes "

LINK


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

See you seem to think I am quite worried if they brick their card. I am not. It should be understood that shit happens.


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 16, 2018)

no i installe original bios and my graphic card is good now (i m french sorry for my english ) but i wanna try flashed my card


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

inXtremis said:


> no i installe original bios and my graphic card is good now (i m french sorry for my english ) but i wanna try flashed my card




Haha that wasn't really directed at you we have had a rash of messed up cards in this forum over the past couple of years (predating this thread by a lot) and it is somewhat frustrating.

Here is yours give it a shot if it works or doesn't work let me know I can tweak it. This is just a new strap and bumped memory clocks, no power adjustments.


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 16, 2018)

i try and i make backup np man really thx you


----------



## darwinwu (Jan 16, 2018)

anyone have rom for power color rx 570 4gb ( samsung/Hynix) ?


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Haha that wasn't really directed at you we have had a rash of messed up cards in this forum over the past couple of years (predating this thread by a lot) and it is somewhat frustrating.
> 
> Here is yours give it a shot if it works or doesn't work let me know I can tweak it. This is just a new strap and bumped memory clocks, no power adjustments.


hi again your bios don't work my graphic card no recognized don't know why i use 5 mod bios and 5 don't work


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

inXtremis said:


> hi again your bios don't work my graphic card no recognized don't know why i use 5 mod bios and 5 don't work



What do you see in the device manager after running the BIOS flash?


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> What do you see in the device manager after running the BIOS flash?


i have in device manger my graphic card no reognized in yellow exclamation mark

edit : and claymore no start beause graphic card no recognized


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2018)

Run the atikpatcher and reboot.


----------



## felipon21 (Jan 17, 2018)

How can i fix that error opencl error -4


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 17, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Run the atikpatcher and reboot.


same problème no detected, i use atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 and atikmdag-patcher-1.4.7

http://puu.sh/z3s3U/3431f528c3.jpg


----------



## usxbtr (Jan 17, 2018)

This might be a lottle off topic but when I started mining I flashed my msi rx 480 gaming x 8g with a bios from techpowerup after which my clock speed became unstable and voltage was fluctuating a lot so i flashed latest bios from msi forum but problem is still present

I have to reduce voltage by -50mv and clocks to 1110 and memory to 1850 that is the only way it gets stable.
Maybe someone could provide me with original stock bios of gaming x or any other solution. Thank you.
Ps I also tried an older bios from techpowerup.


----------



## felipon21 (Jan 17, 2018)

you have to put up the virtual memory


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2018)

inXtremis said:


> same problème no detected, i use atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 and atikmdag-patcher-1.4.7
> 
> http://puu.sh/z3s3U/3431f528c3.jpg



What error message is that for?


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing message i installe bios Riom in atiflash ans i restant pc i check paramètre système ans graphique cars non detected


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2018)

That yellow explanation point means it has a driver error what error is it showing.


----------



## inXtremis (Jan 18, 2018)

it's ok i see probleme with internet https://www.techpowerup.com/228536/...elive-locks-out-polaris-bios-modders#comments


----------



## keakoachu (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi.
I have a Sapphire RX 570 nitro+ 8 gb (Samsung), and maximum that i have - 26 mH with BIOS from RX 580 ))

I'll try many timings and some of yours BIOS.
I have another 570 and 580 and made it well, but these.... 
so, can you help me?


----------



## scorpz (Jan 19, 2018)

I get only 29.1mh/s with my card. Can you help me?

My ethos local.conf:


> globaldriver amdgpu
> globalpowertune 4
> globalminer claymore
> maxgputemp 75
> ...



If i increase globalcore and globalmem i can achieve 29.5-30 but after 5 min cards start dropping mhs to 15 and below...


----------



## Dasal666 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a Rx 570 XFX RS xxx 4GB Hynix only... the card won't show all info on gpu-z and won't work when i try to flash other bios then original , ( original mooded bug too ) it's the only card i'm not able to flash correctly   i have try many bios on anorak and here .

Original Bios :


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2018)

You need to run the atikpatcher. It is linked on the first page and well known as a required step.


----------



## Dasal666 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have try your bios with patcher , But same result... i try to DDU and Reinstal driver and atipatch to see if it's work , but i don't have any idea of what causing this problem

 good new it's work with a DDU + clean instal of blockchain driver + patcher  thx cdawall  28,2 with the lowpower bios


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2018)

Dasal666 said:


> I have try your bios with patcher , But same result... i try to DDU and Reinstal driver and atipatch to see if it's work , but i don't have any idea of what causing this problem
> 
> good new it's work with a DDU + clean instal of blockchain driver + patcher  thx cdawall  28,2 with the lowpower bios



I am glad it is working. Weird you had to DDU it


----------



## Itsjo (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi I'm trying to update the bios on an msi rx 570 gamingX 4gb hynix. After I flash and reboot no GPU is found. I used the patcher and reboot and then it started up, loaded claymore miner and it went to a blue screen. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Marmutt (Jan 27, 2018)

I mined almost 6 million Doge back in 2013-2014 converting to BTC, oh if I only would have held. I have a pathetic two card rig, msi armor rx 570's 4gb Elpida and hynix, the best I can do is 25 MH/s copying the 1500 straps down on each core, I have crimson blockchain drivers and all of the custom straps on here, or anywhere do me no good, was getting 10 or 8 MH/s after flashing and patching. I've been at this about 27 days, and am at a loss, single mining ETC, with claymore, on nanopool, giving up on being a rugged individualistic type and am pleading for helps.


----------



## Puncher (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello! There is a problem. Have a AMD Sapphire RX580 Ninro+8GB. Memory Samsung.Performance on regular frequencies 1340/2000 in Ethereum 17900 Mh/s. After editing the BIOS (timings with frequency 1750) performance on the same frequencies grows up to 19300 MH/s. This is a very low performance. Tried different versions of drivers, changing the frequency, but more than 22000 could not get. What is the reason? Help, please!


----------



## gabaka (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello I need help with my card ASUS RX 480 8gb,Samsung memory,any time when switching bios starts to 
crash

in 2 minutes
Here is ORIGINAL BIOS


----------



## Xazax (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone have  MSI RX580 8GB Armor? I got some Samsung memory edition ones in and having problems tuning powering down. Right now the best I've gotten it too is 200w dual mining, this is at 1125/2200/800mv Core/925mv Memory using SMOS or Windows. I really don't get it should be significantly lower, from what I've seen and my other XFX 580 4GB do's should be around 160w~ range. 

I've modded the BIOs and straps. To 125w TDP(Down from 145) 135w Max, Memory to 925mv. Then using SMOS using the "OC" options put the core to 800mv. However it seems it won't go lower than 900mv

(card only)
800mv=205w
900mv=205w
1000mv = 220w

Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## hbruinje (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for bios mod for my gigabyte rx580 8g gaming card with samsung memory. Could you help me please?


----------



## freez3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi, 
can somebody help me not getting over 20Mh's with my XFX RX570 8GB

thx for any help

Regards 
freez3


----------



## blueish01 (Feb 12, 2018)

can someone help me bios.im using powercoler rx 470 4gb and i got 16mh on eth.


----------



## silvito (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi averyone!, i`m stuck with my Msi Rx 570 Armor OC 8Gb (Micron bios). Only get 22 Mh/s with bios mod and some of OC. How i can do it to get more Mh?. Thanks!


----------



## Alistervk (Feb 16, 2018)

*gigabyte aorus radeon 580 8gig bios flash micron overclock*


lease help . I admit I am still a NOOB miner .
I am currently mining ethereum at 19 mhs , everything is still stock . I believe I should be able to get 29/30 mhs . I would be grateful if somebody could help me get the 50 % increase in my hash rate .
I also cannot find the right/best flash rom for my card .Micron Ram
The part number for the card is GV-RX580AORUS-8GB .
I am using claymore dual ETHDCRMiner 64 . I am also mining with Nice Hash . I have also used the standalone EthDcrMiner64 with the same hash rate of 19 mhs .
I have installed this driver Win7-Crimson-ReLive-Beta-Blockchain-Workloads-Aug23
I know I have a long way to go to reach 29 mhs but I know with your help I will be able to achieve my goal .

Thank you in Advance
Alister




Here is the original BIOS !!gigabyte aorus radeon 580 8gig bios


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

Install and set up drivers for mining. Set the memory to 2150. Most of these new micron cards don't need a bios mod


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2018)

@cdawall , I have this Strix here that I can't seem to get some good timings on.  The only thing I could get stable was the 2000 strap.  I am still going through my bioses have here to see if I have straps that start in 999 range.

Edit:  It is hynix but I think I have a Samsung or Elpida strap that falls in to that range.


----------



## nedelcuclaudiu (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello 
i have 2  AMD cards that mines ZEC . 
One of them is 
*Sapphire R9 280X 3 GB Tri-X Boost*

info :




the other one is 
*Club 3D R9 280X royalQueen*
**





what should i modify in bios to reduce the power consumption and how could i modify the bios . 
If someone know and can modify my cards bios i would be greatful .

For mining ZEC  is the correct version of drivers ?
 I use claymore's as the miner soft .

Thank you in advance .


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey buddy,

Here is the MSI RX 470 Gaming X 8GB

Currently doing 22 mh/s @ stock with Radeon drivers on Compute


----------



## cdawall (Feb 19, 2018)

Xazax said:


> Anyone have  MSI RX580 8GB Armor? I got some Samsung memory edition ones in and having problems tuning powering down. Right now the best I've gotten it too is 200w dual mining, this is at 1125/2200/800mv Core/925mv Memory using SMOS or Windows. I really don't get it should be significantly lower, from what I've seen and my other XFX 580 4GB do's should be around 160w~ range.
> 
> I've modded the BIOs and straps. To 125w TDP(Down from 145) 135w Max, Memory to 925mv. Then using SMOS using the "OC" options put the core to 800mv. However it seems it won't go lower than 900mv
> 
> ...



My 480/580 4GB's from them have the same issue. I was able to tune them down using sapphire trixx finally, literally ignored every other program. Tuned to a 120w BIOS with 920mV settings and it would just do what it wanted in the OS.


moproblems99 said:


> @cdawall , I have this Strix here that I can't seem to get some good timings on.  The only thing I could get stable was the 2000 strap.  I am still going through my bioses have here to see if I have straps that start in 999 range.
> 
> Edit:  It is hynix but I think I have a Samsung or Elpida strap that falls in to that range.



I will take a look at it when I get home and see what it's issue is. If it is the same Hynix memory that is on my XFX cards you just need to run a samsung 1750 strap and it will be fine.



Outback Bronze said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Here is the MSI RX 470 Gaming X 8GB
> 
> Currently doing 22 mh/s @ stock with Radeon drivers on Compute



Will take a look at it when I get home.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I will take a look at it when I get home and see what it's issue is. If it is the same Hynix memory that is on my XFX cards you just need to run a samsung 1750 strap and it will be fine.



It doesn't appear to be the same memory SKU as yours.


----------



## boracorba (Feb 24, 2018)

any one has a bios for xfx gtr rx480 8gb black edition(Samsung) and

Asus Strix rx480 8gb (Samsung)?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2018)

@Outback Bronze and @moproblems99 I have attached BIOS's for you two.

The gaming X bios with micron has a very conservative memory clock right now please play with this and let me know what it maxes out at I can redo the BIOS for that.

The Asus Strix is on a samsung strap I use with my hynix 8GB cards should do at least 30 this way. Memory might be stable at a slightly lower or higher clockspeed this seems about average for the hynix 8GB cards I have. 

I have also attached a MSI Armor RX 580 4GB bios this is my new card currently testing at nearly 32mh/s dual mining B2S


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh man playing with some of those new MSI Mk2 armor cards. Not bad for the first revision on a 570


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey buddy,

Got a 570 8gb Nitro here for you to check out : )

I did try a strap at 1500 but windows didn't like it and wouldn't boot. Maybe start the strap at 1750? Hynix mem.

Thanks pal.

BTW was very close to picking up some of those Mk2 armor cards but went the Nitro..


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2018)

30mh/s from the 8GB 570 isn't bad. @Outback Bronze will get on it after I get this one in it's new home and out of my test rig


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 3, 2018)

cdawall said:


> will get on it after I get this one in it's new home and out of my test rig



No worries mate.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Oh man playing with some of those new MSI Mk2 armor cards. Not bad for the first revision on a 570



Curious, what is the ambient temp to keep your dual mining temps that low?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> Curious, what is the ambient temp to keep your dual mining temps that low?



That was just at normal room temp. This card ran really cool


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2018)

All of my cards were well into the 70s when trying to dual mine.  There were mostly msi gaming and armors.

EDIT: On a side note, we keep the temp of our house near 80F though.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2018)

This is the powercolor red dragon 580 8GB I have finally got around to BIOS modding. Took more memory clockspeed, but it is doing quite well.

My house is at like 72-74, when they move out into the no-AC garage temps are higher, but not crazy. Everything I have is set to try and maintain 75C (no noise constraints) with a max temp of 83C



Outback Bronze said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Got a 570 8gb Nitro here for you to check out : )
> 
> ...



Give this a go. The strap should be good for 2200-2250mhz depending on card.

EDIT: Also attached the other two cards I worked on today.


----------



## cyrhex (Mar 7, 2018)

hi cdawall can you mod my xfx rx 460 vbios for macOS ,the default xfx rx 460 bios is not compatible under macOS form sierra to the current macOS,willing to donate,thanx in advance


----------



## Chiao (Mar 11, 2018)

hey bro. 
newbies here . need help to mod this one mining CryptoNight.
stock bios attached.


----------



## hmgp (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi members. 

I've been going thru hell with my rx570nitro+ (3 4gb and 3 8gb). 

I can't get the best stable power/hashrate ratio and I've almost bricked two of them. Luckily I could recover and flash stock bios. 

I wonder if anyone can help me in getting these good and pointers on the best overdrive settings. I'm not mining since saturday and I believe I've lost some hair  

Thanks  in advance

ps: More than help on getting the right bios, I'd like to really understand what I should change and why so I know what I'm doing and can improve gpu's in the future.

ps 2: I've attached all the 4gb roms but I think they're all the same


----------



## vaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I no longer have a Micron based card though so if you have one and would like to see it tweaked please send me the BIOS!


hello cdawall help me with modifying my powercolor red dragon 570 8GB micron BIOS based off of mining card DVI only
I've tried different settings but the bios miner blocks the GPU frequency above 800 MHz. I no longer know what to do, can I flash a similar BIOS from the game version RX 570 Red Devil 8GB Mircon of the card, and not for the mining. I also put the game version here
ORIGINAL 18-19 m/H
MOD 21 m/H
I need lower power consuptio too
I also attach her mod version


----------



## boracorba (Mar 24, 2018)

how to overclock Sapphire R9 290 tri-X OC ? i get 27ms/s


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 24, 2018)

cdawall said:


> The gaming X bios with micron has a very conservative memory clock right now please play with this and let me know what it maxes out at I can redo the BIOS for that.



Hey buddy,

I've been having crashing issues with the bios that you have supplied for this card. I think its the memory clock set in the bios.

It's written for 1900Mhz and when I leave it default it seems to not like it. I've been having constant rebooting/screen freezing issues. If I down clock the memory to 1800Mhz it doesn't crash.

I'm testing 1850Mhz atm and will let you know if this speed is good to go.

Thanks.


----------



## Devilioso (Mar 26, 2018)

Are there any Gigabyte Gaming RX 580 8GB modded BIOSs out here?  Or could I use different brand BIOS on Gigabyte?
Thx!


----------



## Lbe (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello. You can help me? Click.


----------



## VietOZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi cdawall,

I have a couple of the RX 580 MSI Mk2 armor OC 8gb version. Can you help mod the bios for me?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2018)

VietOZ said:


> Hi cdawall,
> 
> I have a couple of the RX 580 MSI Mk2 armor OC 8gb version. Can you help mod the bios for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Which memory does your specific card have? This one is preloaded for hynix/samsung/micron

EDIT give this a try this has all of the straps modded corresponding to their brand. So it should work with them all. Let me know if you have stability problems.


----------



## VietOZ (Apr 5, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Which memory does your specific card have? This one is preloaded for hynix/samsung/micron
> 
> EDIT give this a try this has all of the straps modded corresponding to their brand. So it should work with them all. Let me know if you have stability problems.



Thanks a bunch bro!! Mine has Micron memory. Sorry shoulda stated in the 1st post, was hurried for work this morning  
I'll give it a try tonight when I get home from work. Thanks again!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2018)

Let me know how it works may have to push the memory to 2200mhz but my micron 570 8gb mk2 does 31.5 or so with that timing set. In theory that should get you to the same.


----------



## VietOZ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll test it out tonight and report back here. Thanks man!

Update:

It won't boot after flash, I had to use another card to recover the stock bios.
Here's what I did:
Ran ATIwinflash as admin
load your bios
program ====> here I notice ATIwinflash kinda hang ...
ran atikmdag
reboot

Error code 62 during boot

Edit 2:

So after reading around and gaining confident that I can restore the stock bios, I download the PolarisEditor 1.4 RX5xx and tried to copied some of your setting.
I came up with this. Not a huge improvement but it did hit 29.5 using 110W. I know it can be more optimize, but I'm not sure which strap to use.
Can you take a look to see what can be improve? Thanks again! I learned alot.
Settings:
I copied 1:1750 to 1:2000 and 2:1750 to 2:2000
TDP 120 

Current setting when mining:
GPU clock : 1150
Memory clock: 2175
Power usage (gpuz) 110W
Temp: 50C

I ran it over 6hrs and got 9 shares rejected. 0 memory errors show on hwinfo64


----------



## KPACABA (Apr 10, 2018)

@cdawall Hey! Can you please take a look at my ASUS MINING-RX470-4G-LED with 4GB and Samsung memory?
Have tried to use your Samsung straps, but still can't get more than 27-28 MH/s...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## amaddel (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello! 
i have a very tricky  powercolor rx 470 red devil, i just cant get past ~500 hs on monero and ~21on ethash.
Even if i overclock nothing changes in better on contrary i get worse hashrate. 
If i mod the bios with one click straps i get 0 core, 0voltage, etc in msi, and the miner doesnt recognize. 
I tried 1 rx red devil 470 bios that i found on internet but it didnt work, i tried a rx 570 red devil but again it didnt work.

So please i would like to get atleast 700 hs on monero and 26 on ethash.
I will mine for 2 day if you can mod it.
i posted the original bios.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2018)

@amaddel the first part of that issue is driver related. After you install your patched driver you need to run the atikpatcher also it sounds like you are not using the beta blockchain drivers. If that is true you need to enable compute mode. On the latest claymore dual miner you can do that with a -y command in your config.txr


----------



## amaddel (Apr 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> @amaddel the first part of that issue is driver related. After you install your patched driver you need to run the atikpatcher also it sounds like you are not using the beta blockchain drivers. If that is true you need to enable compute mode. On the latest claymore dual miner you can do that with a -y command in your config.txr


Hi, you were right, i used atikpatcher and my modded bios was recognized, but the second part of the problem is that i cant overclock, i mean it does not increase the performance. 
So what i did next i copied the 1350 memory string and pasted to the 1750 which is default and that's what gave me 690 hs then i overclocked the core to 1450 and now i have 720 hs.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2018)

amaddel said:


> Hi, you were right, i used atikpatcher and my modded bios was recognized, but the second part of the problem is that i cant overclock, i mean it does not increase the performance.
> So what i did next i copied the 1350 memory string and pasted to the 1750 which is default and that's what gave me 690 hs then i overclocked the core to 1450 and now i have 720 hs.



Which memory is on the card I will give a mod a try on it in a bit


----------



## amaddel (Apr 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Which memory is on the card I will give a mod a try on it in a bit


hynix, thanks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2018)

amaddel said:


> hynix, thanks.



Give this a shot. It might need more memory clock to get the best performance


----------



## amaddel (Apr 21, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Give this a shot. It might need more memory clock to get the best performance


I tried it but it crashes at 1875+ mhz memory clock, at this clock i get similar results as my moded bios ~660 hs. I think this is the maximum my card can do...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2018)

amaddel said:


> I tried it but it crashes at 1875+ mhz memory clock, at this clock i get similar results as my moded bios ~660 hs. I think this is the maximum my card can do...



I have another strap I can try with this one. That one is a good bit tighter and it normally can do 870-950h/s


----------



## amaddel (Apr 22, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I have another strap I can try with this one. That one is a good bit tighter and it normally can do 870-950h/s


Yes, i would like to try it please.


----------



## Hoschkid (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello there, sorry for just joining here and asking for a solution for my problems, but I recently bricked my Sapphire Reference Design RX 480 8G by flashing a faulty BIOS and it would be amazing if you guys had any ideas.
At first I couldn't even boot to windows but with help of a paperclip and the 1+8 method i managed to succesfully boot, with the "dead" GPU installed, from my iGPU. Then I tried a couple of things:
-ATIwinflash, shows me: Independent ATI GPU cant be found (something along those lines, I translated it)
-ATIflash via administrative command prompt: -i adapter not found. If i try -f -p 0 bios.rom it says: Adapter not found ERROR: 0FL01
-made a bootable USB and tried flashing via ATIflash in DOS, with the same result, Adapter not found ERROR: 0FL01
-I installed the GPU in the 2nd PCIe slot and repeated the steps above

Strangely the GPU gets recognized by GPU-Z to be a RX480, and also the UEFI system Browser shows a generic ATI card in the PCIe slot.
Unfortunately ATIflash doesn't find an adapter installed now matter what i tried.

I would really appreciate every suggestion you got for me!


EDIT:
I managed to see my RX 480 in ATIflash while i hab another dedicated GPU installed in the main PCIe slot, -ai tells me this:
Adapter  1 (BN=07, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=000067DF)
    Asic Family     :  Polaris10
    Flash Type         :  R600 SPI    (64 KB)
        No VBIOS

-i command results in this:

adapter bn dn fn dID       asic           flash      romsize test    bios p/n
======= == == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ==============
   0    01 00 00 6938 Tonga           M25P10/c         20000 pass 113-4E3081U-X58
   1    07 00 00 67DF Polaris10       R600 SPI         10000 fail       -

when I try forceflashing after this it always says:
Failed to read ROM

   ERROR: 0FL01


Weirdly I can't seem to find it via BIOS version of ATIflash, only via the cmd prompt.

I attached the ROM file I used for flashing the RX 480, it's the bad.rom and the stock.rom file wich I'm hoping to get back on the card.

2. EDIT:

I managed to fix it by myself! In case it helps anyone for the future I tell you what I did:

1. Boot over another dedicated GPU with the bricked GPU installed in the system by using the "1+8 Pin Method". It is very important that you are later able to remove the short with the GPU's installed.
2. Boot into Windows safe mode and deinstall all remaining display drivers by using DDU.
You gonna need a 2. dedicated GPU since at least for me booting over the iGPU did result in "No Adapters found" Error in ATIflash.

3. Boot into Windows run a CMD prompt as Administrator and use the atiflash -i command to see if your GPUs get detected. In my case the RX480(bricked card) stated fail.
4. Now close the CMD prompt and remove the 1+8 short you have done with something like a paperclip.
5. Reopen a CMD prompt as Administrator and repeat the ATIflash -i Command, now in my case it wouldn't say fail anymore
6. Use the CMD prompt to Flash your GPU with a working BIOS

Thanks a lot anyways


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 12, 2018)

Any mod worth using for a R9 280/x?  I have it OC'd to 1100/1500 (and can prolly push it a bit farther) thats doing Equishash @300 H/s.


----------



## MrGenius (May 12, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Any mod worth using for a R9 280/x?  I have it OC'd to 1100/1500 (and can prolly push it a bit farther) thats doing Equishash @300 H/s.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd-ati/1554360-tahiti-memory-timings-patch-hynix-vram.html

Tighter timings on all Tahiti memory types are discussed in that thread. Not just Hynix. I use the patch on my 280X(w/ Hynix AFR) for benching(all kinds of benchmarks including compute). And it definitely works. I get artifacts though. So no good for gaming.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 12, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd-ati/1554360-tahiti-memory-timings-patch-hynix-vram.html
> 
> Tighter timings on all Tahiti memory types are discussed in that thread. Not just Hynix. I use the patch on my 280X(w/ Hynix AFR) for benching(all kinds of benchmarks including compute). And it definitely works. I get artifacts though. So no good for gaming.


aftrer reading most of that, its only minor gains not worth accidentally trashing that card. thanks for the link.


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 17, 2018)

Hi to all!  
I need help... can any of you guys tell me where to find or send me modded bios for *MSI RX470 8gb GamingX Micron* memory graphic card?  
It's on 22.7mhs... and no matter what I do, I just can't make it hash more ... 
I also need one for *Gigabyte RX560 4gb Gaming OC  Mycron* and *Hynix* memory 
They are on 12mhs, same story :/ 
Here is the original bios for them...

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## paintufast (May 18, 2018)

Crusader_NS said:


> Hi to all!
> I need help... can any of you guys tell me where to find or send me modded bios for *MSI RX470 8gb GamingX Micron* memory graphic card?
> It's on 22.7mhs... and no matter what I do, I just can't make it hash more ...
> I also need one for *Gigabyte RX560 4gb Gaming OC  Mycron* and *Hynix* memory
> ...


 Silly question. Are you in “compute” mode in your Radeon settings? That should help speed it up for starters if not.


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 18, 2018)

to be honest, I don't know ...
I cant access radeon settings to check...
on one machine where is rx560 card there is no radeon settings and i can't install it, becouse of some installation error...
and on other where is rx470 card I can't access "global settings" it's always crashing ...

I managed to get into settings but there is no "GPU Workload"... what now?


----------



## paintufast (May 18, 2018)

Crusader_NS said:


> to be honest, I don't know ...
> I cant access radeon settings to check...
> on one machine where is rx560 card there is no radeon settings and i can't install it, becouse of some installation error...
> and on other where is rx470 card I can't access "global settings" it's always crashing ...
> ...



I’m no expert on this stuff so someone else please speak up.

Is this the latest version of Radeon drivers? I know the GPU workload is relatively new (like last 6 months).

What version of Windows?


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 18, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I’m no expert on this stuff so someone else please speak up.
> 
> Is this the latest version of Radeon drivers? I know the GPU workload is relatively new (like last 6 months).
> 
> What version of Windows?


Windows 10 x64
Drivers are not the latest version.. they are blockchain version


----------



## 111frodon (May 18, 2018)

I use 18.2.1 with my rx 570 and the option is there. Makes my hash rate go from 24-25 to 31-32!


----------



## Joeeleven (May 18, 2018)

hey there *cdawall when i tried to program your bios on the xfx radeon rx 580 gts with hynix memory it says subsystem id missmatch, here is the stock bios, can you please help me out?*


----------



## paintufast (May 18, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I’m no expert on this stuff so someone else please speak up.
> 
> Is this the latest version of Radeon drivers? I know the GPU workload is relatively new (like last 6 months).





Crusader_NS said:


> Windows 10 x64
> Drivers are not the latest version.. they are blockchain version


yeah I would suggest the following right now. Again,  not an expert. But this is what works for me so far.

I would suggest you run DDU, then start fresh reinstall the newest drivers from Radeon. And see what that gets ya.


----------



## 111frodon (May 18, 2018)

Yup. DDU in safe mode, then 18.2.1 is what fixed the workload option and gave me the best hash rate. That one for the RX series and 15.12 for the r9 I have.


----------



## Joeeleven (May 19, 2018)

Any help please?


----------



## kafar (May 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, first time reply the post in the forum. I got a MSI RX570 4GB gaming x with samsung ram, tried some roms in #2 but doesnt work. I changed the strap and only reach 25mhs. Is there anyone can help?
attached with the original rom.


----------



## 111frodon (May 22, 2018)

kafar said:


> Hi everyone, first time reply the post in the forum. I got a MSI RX570 4GB gaming x with samsung ram, tried some roms in #2 but doesnt work. I changed the strap and only reach 25mhs. Is there anyone can help?
> attached with the original rom.



Did you set your driver to compute mode? I went from 25-26 mhs to 30-31 just by changing this settings. I use the 18.2.1 drivers btw.


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 22, 2018)

I don't know why, but every time i try to access global settings, radeon settings crashes and it's not responding ...  no matter what version of software it is ...


----------



## paintufast (May 22, 2018)

Crusader_NS said:


> I don't know why, but every time i try to access global settings, radeon settings crashes and it's not responding ...  no matter what version of software it is ...


Have you tried running DDU? And starting over with fresh Radeon drivers downloaded from their website?


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 23, 2018)

yes :/


----------



## paintufast (May 23, 2018)

Crusader_NS said:


> yes :/


 I have an rx 580 armor OC that is also stuck hashing at 21 and I can’t figure it out. If you find a solution let me know.

Do you have original or flashed bios on your cards right now? 

Maybe try shutting down and running one card at a time and see if you cAn isolate which one isn’t working well and causing driver software to not open? 

One thing I haven’t tried but need to is swapping out risers for my slow GPU. A shot in the dark. It maybe that’s an issue?


----------



## Crusader_NS (May 23, 2018)

The cards have modded bios ...
I tried with old and new drivers... nothing changes.
I also did one by one card checking and installing but still nothing ... 
And there is one more strange thing.. when i run Afterburner (not modified for better graphic performance) it lowers the hash for almost 10mhs or turn off the mining software...


----------



## bachus81 (May 26, 2018)

Hello. I have RX 580 8 GB XXX OC 1366 with Micron and i would like to change bios for moded. I cant to find any moded bios for my RX so could you help me , pleas ?


----------



## lamhnz (May 31, 2018)

Plz help !!!
I have lost the original rom of
*PowerColor Red Dragon RX 570 OC* *- 8Gb (Hynix)*. I currently need the original rom to mend my card.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Crusader_NS (Jun 1, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I have an rx 580 armor OC that is also stuck hashing at 21 and I can’t figure it out. If you find a solution let me know.
> 
> Do you have original or flashed bios on your cards right now?
> 
> ...



try downloading Claymore's 11.5 version ... https://mega.nz/#F!O4YA2JgD!n2b4iSHQDruEsYUvTQP5_w  hopefully that will do the trick ... 
My cards are now on 29-30mhs



bachus81 said:


> Hello. I have RX 580 8 GB XXX OC 1366 with Micron and i would like to change bios for moded. I cant to find any moded bios for my RX so could you help me , pleas ?


try this...
downlolad and install Claymore 11.5 software and give it a try ...


----------



## lamhnz (Jun 1, 2018)

vaddy said:


> hello cdawall help me with modifying my powercolor red dragon 570 8GB micron BIOS based off of mining card DVI only
> I've tried different settings but the bios miner blocks the GPU frequency above 800 MHz. I no longer know what to do, can I flash a similar BIOS from the game version RX 570 Red Devil 8GB Mircon of the card, and not for the mining. I also put the game version here
> ORIGINAL 18-19 m/H
> MOD 21 m/H
> ...



I need rom org pcl red dragon rx 570 8g - hynix ! Help me plzzz


----------



## Fredvega (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey guys
I'm using Asus vega 56 for mining and i would like to know the best setting with Msi afterburner to reach the full performance of card with lowest power consumption.
Thanks.


----------



## Iguanasan (Jun 25, 2018)

For those of you have their 570/580's running in the 21-24mh/s range.

1. Make sure your straps are the same from 1500 (to the end)...and make sure if your card has two memory types that you scroll down farther with SRBPolaris and make sure you change the straps in the second section of straps, too.
2. Make sure your memory is overclocked while running your mining software (check HWInfo to see what your memory is running at...is it what you expect?)
3. If you run the beta blockchain driver, I've had it sometimes switch to non-compute mode (which is why I decided to ditch the beta blockchain driver...didn't bother to figure out how to switch it back with that driver).
4. If you run the non-blockchain AMD driver, make sure you have your GPU set to "Compute" instead of "Graphics" in the Radeon Settings (or performance...or whatever the other one is)..*FOR EACH CARD* (there is also a utility called AMD-Compute-Switcher that will set all your AMD cards at once).

==============================================================================

I see a lot of you bumping your memory WAY up (2200?!)...do you get memory errors in HWInfo64?  I just got two Asus 580's that have Samsung memory (good lord...and their power usage was terrible...one was 144w @ stock!  ~105w after mod, but even that's high IMO), and the memory won't OC over 2000 without memory errors.  I shoot for zero memory errors in my mods because it helps system reliability.  Of all my GPUs...none of them get over 2000mhz without memory errors.  I'm curious what people do to mitigate memory errors and get above 2000mhz...bump up the mem voltage?


----------



## agismaniax (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm testing Sapphire RX 580 4GB Elpida for mining ethereum. I use one-click timing patch in Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.7 from this developer http://jascha-knack.de/2018/06/03/git-hub-account-geloescht/.
I only get 29+ MH/s ethash and 125 watt draw from the wall. What should i do to reduce the power consumption of that GPU?

My start up script like this:

setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

PhoenixMiner.exe -pool stratum+tcp://daggerhashimoto.hk.nicehash.com:3353 -wal btc_addres -pass x -proto 4 -stales 0 -pool2 stratum+tcp://daggerhashimoto.jp.nicehash.com:3353 -wal2 btc_address -pass2 x -proto2 4 -stales2 0 -amd -retrydelay 5 -powlim -10 -tstart 25 -tstop 75 -cclock 1100 -cvddc 850 -mclock 1950 -mvddc 900 -gt 10 -eres 0 -lidag 2 -log 0

I also attached my stock and modded bios.


----------



## Iguanasan (Jun 28, 2018)

Hrm...I don't usually measure at the wall.  I know there are some discrepancies between HWInfo and wall wattages, but that's a huge difference.  HWInfo is saying that card is only using ~85w.  I'm also looking at your GPU clock and I'm shocked that it looks like you're only 297mhz!  That 85 watt chip power is about on par with some of my more efficient cards.  My Asus ROG 570's say they're using 105w after mods.

Are you sure that's the right GPU in HWInfo?

29+ MH/s sounds right with a memory clock of 1950mhz.


----------



## agismaniax (Jun 29, 2018)

Iguanasan said:


> Hrm...I don't usually measure at the wall.  I know there are some discrepancies between HWInfo and wall wattages, but that's a huge difference.  HWInfo is saying that card is only using ~85w.  I'm also looking at your GPU clock and I'm shocked that it looks like you're only 297mhz!  That 85 watt chip power is about on par with some of my more efficient cards.  My Asus ROG 570's say they're using 105w after mods.
> 
> Are you sure that's the right GPU in HWInfo?
> 
> 29+ MH/s sounds right with a memory clock of 1950mhz.



This is my testing rig. I only have one internal graphics (currently disabled in Windows) and one RX 580 as external graphics.
I want to get <110 watt on the wall, Is that posible with this RX 580? Afaik, only RX 570 can do that without loosing so much hashrate.


----------



## Iguanasan (Jun 30, 2018)

It looks like you're doing all the right things as far as underclocking/undervolting on your command line.  Your GPU-Z screenshot also shows the card is only using ~85W.  I haven't seen any of mine much lower than that using GPU-Z or HWInfo64.

Is that your full system wattage under load, or is that just your GPU (after you've subtracted normal system wattage from total load)?  I'm surprised there's a 40W difference between sensors and the wall...I knew there was some, but that's pretty big.

I'm done messing with my rigs for the day, I'll plug in my kill-a-watt next chance I get and let you know what I'm seeing.


----------



## ty18769 (Jun 30, 2018)

I've tried modifying my straps and OC'ing my memory. I can get about 29MH/s. Can anyone show me the proper way to undervolt in polaris? I've experimented with lowering my gpu clock and that has helped my temps/stability. Can anyone show me how to take this bios and crank down the voltage a bit? Can you also underclock the memory? attaching original bios and one I've been messing with. Any advice appreciated


----------



## Mastermind_OMP (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a Saphire Nitro+ RX 570 8GB with Micron memory. Can someone please assist with OC the bios. Attached is the original bios. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nestade (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi 

Anyone got a working Mining-BIOS for the PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil 8GB?
Original BIOS attached (Silent, OC & Unlocked)

Already tried multiple values but can't get it stable 

Regards,
Nestade


----------



## kimitza (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello guys. I need a litle(or big) help here. I have receieved a vega 56 red devil used for mining monero. 
I tried the usual procedure to flash original bios, but I get code 43 error and the driver is not installing properly. Not to mention I can't acces amd radeon settings.Is the card really bricked?


----------



## aberg54321 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, I also have a  Saphire Nitro+ RX 570 8GB with Micron memory as does @Mastermind_OMP .  I have yet to find any modded bios that does not give me the BSOD.  My rom file size is 512kb which I believe has been the issue.  I am trying to learn how to mod these but school and family life takes up sooo much time.  Please someone help me.


----------



## Markyz23 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello,

I have a Powercolor RX 570 4gb, already did the one time clicking patch but I think the card can do even better. Both bios files are attached, the original and the modded one (that i'm using currently).
Can you check and make a suggestion on which strap to use or if you have time mode the bios so I can test it?

It's for crypto night v7


----------



## iseck (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, everyone i'm new here but i can help and i need help >>> on *Ethereum Mining*

i have 3x  *Asus STRIX RX570 4G Hynix* memory >> i want firmware to it .. after searching much more on internet always found sucks and not work probably 

-----------------------------------------------------
already have one *MSI Armor RX570 8G MiCron* memory >>> i think it's best Mh/s to ur rig 

upload my *Asus STRIX RX5704G Hynix* Original .. to re-edit and best *MSI Armor RX570 8G MiCron.. * sorry my bad english .. but realy i need help !


----------



## inflamez (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys. Can you burst bios for 2 cards:
1) Powercolor rx 570 miningedition 8gb micron i get 28 mhs
2) Sapphire nitro + rx 580 4gb samsung               i get 31 mhs
Cant fing this model in your database. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrowBraun (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello @cdawall, 
i hope that you can help me with my issue.

My
*XFX RS XXX ED RX 570 8GB cards with Hynix memory *
have a mining bios already, but with it they reach about 27 Mh/s and use to much power so i mod that mining bios with different 
frequencies and undervolt them with the smallest variable setting SRBPolaris show to me which is 65283mv.
Now they run 28 Mh/s and use ~70 Watt (read out from HWinfo).
I don´t think that is all what i can get out of it.

If i set the memory clock higher than 1999 MHz the GPU crash and go to idle, I think the timing strap can be more optimized but for that i don´t have the know how and i can´t find better straps for this card in the web. 

Please give it a look if you have time, i put the Original "mining" Bios from XFX the normal Bios an my version to the attachments.
Thank you and greetings


----------



## agismaniax (Aug 10, 2018)

ty18769 said:


> I've tried modifying my straps and OC'ing my memory. I can get about 29MH/s. Can anyone show me the proper way to undervolt in polaris? I've experimented with lowering my gpu clock and that has helped my temps/stability. Can anyone show me how to take this bios and crank down the voltage a bit? Can you also underclock the memory? attaching original bios and one I've been messing with. Any advice appreciated



Wow... GPU only Power Draw 104.5 Watt?
You can try it yourself by using Polaris Bios Editor v1.6.7 by jaschaknack. Click "One Click Time Patch" and then manually modify "GPU voltage". Don't touch other settings.
Start your miner with -cclock 1100 -cvddc 840 -mclock 1900 -mvddc 840. Don't set core/mem clock on Trixx. I only use Trixx for custom fan settings and rainbow color on RGB led.
With this setting, I can get 28+ mh/s ethash and withdraw 110-115 watt on-the-wall.


----------



## Rakly3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Iguanasan said:


> Hrm...I don't usually measure at the wall.  I know there are some discrepancies between HWInfo and wall wattages, but that's a huge difference.  HWInfo is saying that card is only using ~85w.  I'm also looking at your GPU clock and I'm shocked that it looks like you're only 297mhz!  That 85 watt chip power is about on par with some of my more efficient cards.  My Asus ROG 570's say they're using 105w after mods.
> 
> Are you sure that's the right GPU in HWInfo?
> 
> 29+ MH/s sounds right with a memory clock of 1950mhz.


your 85W is just the core, not the card.
you'd only need to plug in a 4-pin molex if that was your whole card instead of the 2x PCIe power plugs it is using.

memory chips draw also around 1000mV,
And there's other jiggamawigs on the PCB too! 
There's the lost Watt to heat too.

Try to find a use for the heat if possible, it's the most expensive heating you'll ever pay.


----------



## iseck (Aug 19, 2018)

iseck said:


> already have one *MSI Armor RX570 8G MiCron* memory >>> i think it's best Mh/s to ur rig
> 
> upload my *Asus STRIX RX5704G Hynix* Original .. to re-edit and best *MSI Armor RX570 8G MiCron.. * sorry my bad english .. but realy i need help !



My *MSI Armor RX570 8G MiCron* change ( from 24.196 Mh/s to 29.800 Mh/s ) i think it's best hash i have >> 

but my *Asus STRIX RX5704G Hynix *>> doesn't have any bios above ( 21.830 Mh/s ) with no help here


----------



## hdmand (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi cdawall. I have an asus ROG-Strixx RX570 04G Gaming OC with hybrid memory (Elpida and Hynix_1). I am a bit of a noob, however, I read a lot. This particular GPU I can't get tweaked properly and power draw is high.  I can start with orig bios, do the 1-step with PBE 1.6.7, and still very unsatisfactory. I have noticed that the 1-step copies the #1 1500 straps properly, however, the #2 doesn't seem to. It copies the 1625 999 strap to the 1750, 2000, and 1500, and it overwrites the 1500 777 strap in so doing. This doesn't seem to be correct. That's question 1. Question 2 is: Do you have a bios for this specific GPU? I am gathering that I can basically choose which (Hynix or Elpida) I want to mod? Thanks for your help on this and for what you do here. Am willing to donate if you provide a desired address sir. Will attach stock bios to make it easier...

I will share back with you all since cdawall has shared with us. I could find not too much around for the ASUS ROG STRIX RX570 4g, with hynix only and/or with hynix/elpida hybrid. So I took what cdawall has given us, did some extrapolation, and came up with settings that I tried. Wow. Nice. When I get time I will be glad to post them if that is ok. But am getting 1650 h/s for both GPUs on Claymore 11.3 miner, with stability (I mine in linux with PiMP guys there), but what I really like is the low power draw - at the wall plug, I am only drawing 229W total for both GPUs! I think that is good - well... it is much better than where I was - I was at like 380W for both. I haven't run these 2 bios mods for long yet - will try to report back in a few days to see the realworld stability... thx!


----------



## Fez29 (Aug 28, 2018)

hdmand said:


> Hi cdawall. I have an asus ROG-Strixx RX570 04G Gaming OC with hybrid memory (Elpida and Hynix_1). I am a bit of a noob, however, I read a lot. This particular GPU I can't get tweaked properly and power draw is high.  I can start with orig bios, do the 1-step with PBE 1.6.7, and still very unsatisfactory. I have noticed that the 1-step copies the #1 1500 straps properly, however, the #2 doesn't seem to. It copies the 1625 999 strap to the 1750, 2000, and 1500, and it overwrites the 1500 777 strap in so doing. This doesn't seem to be correct. That's question 1. Question 2 is: Do you have a bios for this specific GPU? I am gathering that I can basically choose which (Hynix or Elpida) I want to mod? Thanks for your help on this and for what you do here. Am willing to donate if you provide a desired address sir. Will attach stock bios to make it easier...
> 
> I will share back with you all since cdawall has shared with us. I could find not too much around for the ASUS ROG STRIX RX570 4g, with hynix only and/or with hynix/elpida hybrid. So I took what cdawall has given us, did some extrapolation, and came up with settings that I tried. Wow. Nice. When I get time I will be glad to post them if that is ok. But am getting 1650 h/s for both GPUs on Claymore 11.3 miner, with stability (I mine in linux with PiMP guys there), but what I really like is the low power draw - at the wall plug, I am only drawing 229W total for both GPUs! I think that is good - well... it is much better than where I was - I was at like 380W for both. I haven't run these 2 bios mods for long yet - will try to report back in a few days to see the realworld stability... thx!



Hey Hdmand, hope you are well, just curious, in above first paragraph you mention Dual Memory BIOS? When I open either of the two BIOSes attached it only has Micron Elpida....?
Also both only have 777 straps in the 1750 field and only the stock has 999 in 2000 field? What Modding program are you using or am I missing something? I would definitely be interested in the mods cdawall has assisted with well.  #just a lurker LOL

modded ROM below in SRBPolaris.


----------



## hdmand (Aug 28, 2018)

I have (currently) (2) RX570 GPUs. I'll call them slot1 and slot2. Slot1 has s simpler bios - just one memory (if I understand it correctly) - hynix. Slot2 RX570 has hybrid - both Hynix and Elpida (again, if I understand these things correctly). The slot1 gpu results (Hynix only) are and always have been better than the slot2 gpu (hybrid). I don't know why that is - I don't know necessarily that the hybrid is worse - I just may not have the tuning correct to maximize the results. cdawall will hopefully comment here... Both of these GPUs are, interestingly enough, ROG STRIX RX570 4g Gaming GPUs.  I think cdawall might be able to tweak these even further. I am attaching both of these roms. You can see the straps I used there. I have run these now for 24 hours with no rejects. Hash rate is steady at 1650 h/s like I said. No crashes, or restarts. I'm liking what I am seeing. BUT I would still like for cdawall to take a look at it to see if it can be improved further...


----------



## Fez29 (Aug 28, 2018)

hdmand said:


> I have (currently) (2) RX570 GPUs. I'll call them slot1 and slot2. Slot1 has s simpler bios - just one memory (if I understand it correctly) - hynix. Slot2 RX570 has hybrid - both Hynix and Elpida (again, if I understand these things correctly). The slot1 gpu results (Hynix only) are and always have been better than the slot2 gpu (hybrid). I don't know why that is - I don't know necessarily that the hybrid is worse - I just may not have the tuning correct to maximize the results. cdawall will hopefully comment here... Both of these GPUs are, interestingly enough, ROG STRIX RX570 4g Gaming GPUs.  I think cdawall might be able to tweak these even further. I am attaching both of these roms. You can see the straps I used there. I have run these now for 24 hours with no rejects. Hash rate is steady at 1650 h/s like I said. No crashes, or restarts. I'm liking what I am seeing. BUT I would still like for cdawall to take a look at it to see if it can be improved further...



Ok so what you are referring to is the BIOS being a Hybrid, therefore meaning it can be used on a Card with either Hynix or Micron-Elpida (Slot2), and the Hynix only BIOS which can only be used for a card with Hynix memory.

Having the Dual BIOS is quite common and I assume used when the GPU company gets/has different Memory types for use in production in the same batch/period. Mine for EG has Micron only on my Sapphires and for my Hynix is also just Hynix, but seen alot of Dual BIOSes.

For the card with the Dual bios, check in GPU-Z for what type of memory it actually is? If its Hynix, reason for slightly less performance is probably the default clocks (edit) *and different memory strap* (Unless u applying OC in the OS) on the BIOS and then you may wanna use the same strap as the single mem type BIOS (edit) *and align the default clocks to the same as the BIOS with the memory strap u copying accross.* Since their memory type is the same. I currently get 900H on Cryptonight-V7 on my Gigabyte RX570 4GB Hynix memory cards at 1150/2100 with a non-standard (custom) strap.

Obviously wait for cdawall for comment before you do anything LOL, but sure it will help him as well to know the actual memory on the card with the Dual BIOS,

I have been fiddling alot lately with my Sapphires since they have a BIOS switch, but caution is always a good option if you do not have this facility.


----------



## hdmand (Aug 28, 2018)

I should clarify further: No rejected shares, and no hardware shares. I don't know about GPU errors because I haven't figured out yet how to find out if I have any in Linux and that is my OS here. 
Also in regards to above, are you responding to the above by saying that on hybrids, it can be either Hynix and Elpida OR Hynix and Micron? Or are they one and the same? This is all new territory for me.

I would love to have a bios switch - would feel much safer. Have not bricked a card yet but have no desire to either LOL. 

I will check in GPU-Z for the exact memory type and post this back for cdawall's benefit then. I am applying the following settings (after bios mods) in the OS - not sure which bios on these tho: memclk 2100/coreclk 1170, and the other GPU mem 2010/core 1190. Temps are staying steady at 51C.

Do you think I should post original bios's too?


----------



## Fez29 (Aug 28, 2018)

Try "dmesg | grep amdgpu" or "dmesg | grep amd" for memory errors. No I mean that the card will only have 1 memory type with a Dual BIOS and therefore technically only 1 set of memory straps needs to be edited. So your card with the Dual Bios either has Hynix memory OR Micron-Elpida memory. 1 of the two.

(edit) *Therefore the BIOS is geared for use on cards with either memory type, the card only has 1 type of memory on it.*


----------



## hdmand (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh, ok. Got it. GPU1 below = slot1 I think, and so on... So... it sounds like on the hybrids, one of the two is dominant - performs better?

oops... same screenshot twice. duh. Corrected below now...


----------



## Fez29 (Aug 28, 2018)

As far I know no cards have two different memory types in the same card, just the BIOS is built so it can be used on cards with both, then in the code it basically says if memory = MEMORY TYPE A do use X, if memory = MEMORY TYPE B use Y, in simple terms.


Basically the BIOS is a Hybrid, not the card.

OK oops see you edited it

So 1 card has Elpida memory ONLY and 1 card has Hynix memory ONLY 



hdmand said:


> Oh, ok. Got it. GPU1 below = slot1 I think, and so on... So... it sounds like on the hybrids, one of the two is dominant - performs better?
> 
> oops... same screenshot twice. duh. Corrected below now...



Check edits above LOL


----------



## hdmand (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for that command! worked great! Here is output. Does this mean that I have had 16 GPU errors since I started the miner back up then?

* [/root]:# dmesg | grep amdgpu*
[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.16.0-pimp-stromboli root=UUID=b765a1f3-2254-4627-ba9e-aba67c393713 ro quiet iommu=soft net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 usbcore.autosuspend=-1 amdgpu.vm_fragment_size=9
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.16.0-pimp-stromboli root=UUID=b765a1f3-2254-4627-ba9e-aba67c393713 ro quiet iommu=soft net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 usbcore.autosuspend=-1 amdgpu.vm_fragment_size=9
[    0.872368] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
[    0.872399] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: runtime IRQ mapping not provided by arch
[    0.876006] fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA
[    0.876378] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[    0.876438] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: releasing [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]
[    0.876439] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: releasing [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.876457] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x2000000000-0x20ffffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.876462] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: assigned [mem 0x2100000000-0x21001fffff 64bit pref]
[    0.876478] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 4096M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F4FFFFFFFF (4096M used)
[    0.876478] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF
[    0.876523] [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
[    0.876524] [drm] amdgpu: 2928M of GTT memory ready.
[    1.636109] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device
[    1.702489] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
[    1.716639] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
[    1.716653] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: runtime IRQ mapping not provided by arch
[    1.716670] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    3.156130] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: BAR 2: releasing [mem 0x2ff0000000-0x2ff01fffff 64bit pref]
[    3.156131] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: BAR 0: releasing [mem 0x2fe0000000-0x2fefffffff 64bit pref]
[    3.156163] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x2200000000-0x22ffffffff 64bit pref]
[    3.156172] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: BAR 2: assigned [mem 0x2180000000-0x21801fffff 64bit pref]
[    3.156199] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: VRAM: 4096M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F4FFFFFFFF (4096M used)
[    3.156199] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: GTT: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF
[    3.156210] [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
[    3.156213] [drm] amdgpu: 2928M of GTT memory ready.
[    3.161334] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: enabling bus mastering
[    3.876459] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 1
[    9.833920] amdgpu 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=nonewns=none
[    9.833922] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=nonewns=io+mem
[   29.655452] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655458] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655463] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655467] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655472] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655477] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655482] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655486] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655490] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655494] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655498] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655502] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655506] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655510] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[   29.655514] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
*[   29.655516] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff*

All of these new after I started the miner (don’t know which of above were with miner running and which were not):

[  289.819240] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819247] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819253] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819259] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819264] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819272] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819278] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819283] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819289] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819294] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819300] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819305] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819310] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819316] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819321] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[  289.819325] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
[Agent: Q42683 (Running) Total HR: [1.65Kh/s] Miners running [1] GPUs [AA]]



Fez29 said:


> As far I know no cards have two different memory types in the same card, just the BIOS is built so it can be used on cards with both, then in the code it basically says if memory = MEMORY TYPE A do use X, if memory = MEMORY TYPE B use Y, in simple terms.
> 
> 
> Basically the BIOS is a Hybrid, not the card.
> ...



Aha... now makes perfect sense! So they put out a hybrid bios 'just in case' the line needs to use either one of two possibilities (in this case anyway), correct? But the actual card can only have 1 type, and, in my case, that is Elpida, not Hynix? IGNORE - you already answered I see above  Thx. This is helpful - so I can utilize and possibly incorporate some of the Elpida bios' cdawall put out - I'll leave all as is until he comments tho probably like you said...


----------



## Fez29 (Aug 28, 2018)

no those errors are not memory errors but signature errors, in my understanding due to the BIOS being modded, so nothing to worry about there...


*So they put out a hybrid bios 'just in case' the line needs to use either one of two possibilities (in this case anyway), correct?*  Yes correct


----------



## lavangbay (Aug 30, 2018)

I need the ORIGINAL (Default) Bios for MSI Rx 570 Gaming X 4G with Samsung Memory. Can anyone help me out?? Thanks


----------



## hdmand (Aug 30, 2018)

I would if I had it my friend . I'll look around to see if I can find one somewhere...

Have you checked at: https://anorak.tech/community/??


----------



## DimBo (Sep 6, 2018)

Did anyone use "Pimp my straps" feature in SRBPolaris 3.5? If yes, what's your experience with it?

Also (on a somewhat unrelated note) maybe someone could help me with stock BIOS for HIS RX 480 IceQ X2 OC (HS-480R8LC)?


----------



## iseck (Sep 14, 2018)

iseck said:


> Hi, everyone i'm new here but i can help and i need help >>> on *Ethereum Mining*
> 
> i have 3x  *Asus STRIX RX570 4G Hynix* memory >> i want firmware to it .. after searching much more on internet always found sucks and not work probably
> 
> ...



any help for my asus strix rx 570 4g hynix card bios ?

with claymore v11.9  still @21.640 Mh/s .. i think it's not enough for this card


----------



## Shnlwrnc (Oct 3, 2018)

trying to find a bios for  my msi gamingx 570 8gb   bought used and showed up with bad bios so i have nothing to work with


----------



## Bernec (Oct 13, 2018)

Can someone help me with a bios mod for XFX RX580 8GB Hynix for *gaming *? I want to lower clocks and volts a bit and tweak memory for higher performance ...

Default is:

1405 MHz GPU @ 1150 mV and I would take this to 1375 MHz and 1100 mV
The memory is at @ 2000 Mhz (950 mV ??) I would like to increase the speed (for gaming) maybe 2100 MHz with some better timings ?

I need a bios to work in W10 with the latest drivers (no custom stuff) and in Hackintosh where I can't even tweak the card how I want it.

Please help if you have time or want to  (I have bios switch - dual bios so it wont be a disaster if I fail).

Is hard to edit a bios ? are the voltages hard to edit ?


----------



## DimBo (Oct 15, 2018)

bernek2018 said:


> Can someone help me with a bios mod for XFX RX580 8GB Hynix for *gaming *? I want to lower clocks and volts a bit and tweak memory for higher performance ...
> 
> Default is:
> 
> ...



1) AMD drivers for Windows refuse to work (error code 43) with a card that has modded BIOS. You need atikmdag patcher (version 1.4.6 ONLY, any download with "1.4.7.", "2.0" etc is malware) to make them work.
2) Not every card allows to change GPU voltage even from BIOS (in case it doesn't, values in BIOS are just ignored no matter what you type there).
3) A GPU voltage that is lower than the default by 0.05V won't give you that much of energy saving.
4) A 5% increase in memory frequency won't affect the performance in any meaningful way (we're looking at 3 % gains maximum).
5) It is much more convenient to create a profile in WattMan and use it instead of BIOS modding.

In case you decide to mod the BIOS of your card anyway, here's the archive with all the software needed (ATIflash, ATIkmdag patcher, Polaris BIOS editor and SRBPolaris). I am sure that there's no malware there, but I might be wrong. Beware.


----------



## Bernec (Oct 15, 2018)

DimBo said:


> 1) AMD drivers for Windows refuse to work (error code 43) with a card that has modded BIOS. You need atikmdag patcher (version 1.4.6 ONLY, any download with "1.4.7.", "2.0" etc is malware) to make them work.
> 2) Not every card allows to change GPU voltage even from BIOS (in case it doesn't, values in BIOS are just ignored no matter what you type there).
> 3) A GPU voltage that is lower than the default by 0.05V won't give you that much of energy saving.
> 4) A 5% increase in memory frequency won't affect the performance in any meaningful way (we're looking at 3 % gains maximum).
> ...



Thank you !

1. If I mod only 1 bios I should be fine
2. That is what I'm experiencing right now
3. I'm looking for lower temps and not energy savings ... 0.05 mV makes a big difference in my specific case
4. I completely agree 
5. I think I should live with that only.

At least you wasted your time explaining me the case. I will call it a day and strap 2 x 120mm high pressure fans on it and maybe I will make it quieter


----------



## edo1080 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all, could anyone help me with bios mod for SAPPHIRE RX 580 NITRO+ 4GB SAMSUNG memory?  
I would accept 30or 30.5MH/s don't need to reach 31 but I want   stability and  low power  consumption (below 100W)

Thanks in advance


----------



## telat (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi can you help me how I can do the setting for low electricity.


----------



## mejinn (Oct 31, 2018)

hello, I have an amd rx 580. model xfx 8gb micron, I provide you my original firmware can anyone help me to modify it? to undermine eth makes me 14 mh / s Thanks for your help


----------



## Jimmy_jay (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi, I am finding it a bit hard to find the ETH bios mod for: MSI Gaming X RX 480 8 GB with Samsung memory? I have been through this site a few times and cant seem to find anything. If someone could please point me in the right direction it would make me very happy. Thanks in advance


----------



## lyy1992 (Dec 5, 2018)

Do you have the BIOS for this model?

I did back up its original BIOS, but then after I flashed it back, the card becomes unstable for gaming and compute load.  Attached is the original BIOS, if you guys have similar BIOS for this model please let me know.


----------



## alienisme (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi does anyone have the stock bios of the HIS RX 480 Iceq X2 4 GB hynix version?
There's one on TPU but when I try to flash it, AMD/ATI Flash Tool keeps saying there's no image.


----------



## thacrow (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi All. I have stock MSI RX570 8GB Armor MK2 OC Samsung attached. Anyone wan to take a crack at modding?


----------



## 1033ruben (Dec 30, 2018)

yes hello may anyone help me with a custom bios for the 4gb rx 570 red devil it has samsung memory which is suppose to be the best but i am getting nowhere the 28 mhs which is suppose to be average all while the rest of my rx570s are doing easy 30mhs any help is appreciated. i have uploaded the the stock bios. I am even willing to pay for the bios once it is confirmed to be working.
THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## burntroach (Feb 10, 2019)

i can mod some bios mods if anyone is interested seems no one has replied in awhile and i'm still mining   making $$  anyway ya


----------



## Ukrawave (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have a an ASUS RX580 strix with micron memory.
Anyone with a stable moded bios?

My original one is attached.

Thank you


----------



## thebastardminer (Apr 23, 2019)

Ukrawave said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a an ASUS RX580 strix with micron memory.
> Anyone with a stable moded bios?
> ...


I have a Red Devil BIOS (Micron) i’ll Up that for you 8GB


----------



## Kleetz (May 1, 2019)

Hey guys & gals,

I'm having a hard time finding a modded BIOS for two one of my cards:

Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 4GB (Hynix) - Currently at 23.6mh/s
Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 4GB (Samsung) - Currently at 30.1 mh/s

Can anyone point me in the right direction or shoot me over the BIOS if you have it?

*edit: I was able to find the Samsung BIOS. Still looking for the ever elusive Hynix BIOS.

Many thanks,
Kleetz


----------



## brankoads (May 8, 2019)

Hello @cdawall, 
i hope that you can help me with my issue.

I need modded bios for XFX RX 570 8GB Micron memory . 

Here you are original bios..

Please give it a look if you have time, i put the Original "mining" Bios from XFX the normal Bios an my version to the attachments.
Thank you and greetings


----------



## Kleetz (May 8, 2019)

Kleetz said:


> Hey guys & gals,
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a modded BIOS for two none of my cards:
> 
> ...


----------



## igorkv (May 25, 2019)

Hi guys can some 1 give me mining bios for Xfx rx 570 4gb elipda memory ?


----------



## DeadLock07 (Jun 10, 2019)

Any XFX GTS Black Core Edition RX 580 8GB Micron memory mod?


----------



## charoki (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, I need a bios mod. ASUS STRIX RX580 8GB (Samsung)
If you can help.


----------



## yracler (Jul 27, 2019)

DeadLock07 said:


> Any XFX GTS Black Core Edition RX 580 8GB Micron memory mod?



Buddy I have one like that came with BiosMod for factory mining. She makes 31 ~ 32 Mhs following file link https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HgFWpKr79q4kRnEMuYAEP1n-g6cE8UM_ You use these settings. I use HiveOs


----------



## cryptobytes (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a Sapphire Nitro Hynix RX 470 31.56mh/s at 83W, MSI Gaming X Samsung RX 480 30.11mh/s at 93W, Sapphire Nitro+ Elpida R9 380x 21.87mh/s at 95W and a Asus dual RX480 Hynix flashed with Sapphire RX 580 bios currently getting 29.19mh/s at 71W. all are stable. The Asus can get 31.5mh/s but it starts melting power cables, I put my finger on the 8 pin power connector on the gpu and it's very hot can't figure out why but the power supply connector is cool any help would be appreciated. If anyone want's the setting for these cards I'll be happy to tell you.


----------



## Rakly3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bad connection and/or rust.
Ohm's law

Using 2 PCIe power cables might alleviate some of the heat, but it doesn't fix the problem.
Heat = lost power (Watt). You won't see that in the sensor readings.
Heat also increases resistance, which increases heat again...


----------



## cryptobytes (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Rakly3. I figured out what it was. I had small aftermarket fans on that were to heavy so they were bending the card slightly causing capacitors to touch the heatsink. I put bigger more powerfull fans on the are not has heavy now all is well now it's hashing at 31.505, 51c.


----------



## Rakly3 (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh, hehe. Glad you found it!
I would never have guessed that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi, I need a bios for ASUS ROG STRIX RX580 O8G GAMING (micron)
If you can help me please.


----------



## 0123456789 (Oct 27, 2019)

Dear all,

I've got a problem changing the bios on *SAPPHIRE RX 580 PULSE 8GB*. I've tied a lot, but all force crashing on boot procedure, so stock bios still the only one accepted to use.
Perhaps someone has found the right one and may share it. Thanks a lot in advance for your help guy's and have a nice day!


----------



## StalwartDwarf (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,

I have a MSI RX 580 8G ARMOR OC card with this BIOS. It works but at 27 MHs is poorly optimized for mining. The mining bios linked gives 31.2 MHs but is extremely unstable and causes system locks and blue screens regularly. Is there a stable mining bios for this card?


----------



## Kleetz (Nov 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a STOCK MSI RX580 Armor 4GB (Samsung BIOS) that they can post? I looked in the BIOS collection, but I only found Hynix and Elpida.

There's one for a Sapphire Nitro+ that's specific to Samsung memory, but I'm not sure if it's safe to use that with the MSI card. Would it change the details in GPUz if I loaded the Sapphire BIOS onto the MSI card?


----------



## konieczko (Jan 17, 2020)

sorry for posting here but i cant find answer anywhere.. 

I've been mining Argon2d algo with my RTX 2060 rig (they actually do pretty amazing, up to 350kh/s@110W - small OC as im not a pro in this field 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recently, I've bought RX 5700. They have 8gb GDDR6 memory and 256 width bus so i thought they will do at least 30% better on argon and will give me around 480-500 kh/s.
Apparently i missunderstood something as the card is doing barely 370@200W.  It is weird as on ETH i get 55mh with no OC. with rtx, being fully OCed i get only 32mh.
Using afterburner let me put memory clocks at +100 (1860MHz) where on rtx i did +950. I use windows becasue im not that techy and HiveOS had rtx fan issue and my cards were getting hot up to 90C

So i have felling that there is some difference in GPU built that influence hashrate on argon2d. Cant find any information on that regarding to rx 5700 and im not that wise in field of computer/gpu hardware. Generaly i want to unlock the memory and put the clocks as high as possible.

I've found more power tool that allows unlocking RX cards clocks. Already saved raw BIOS via Saphire TriXX.
here is what ive found on igor's forum:

Mentionable memory OC with AMD cards is nearly impossible. DPM stands for Dynamic Power Management, not for a final max clock rate in a slider. The memory OC goes over Wattman, but it is unstable as hell with no headroom. The reason why is also the kind of power delivery to the memory controller. It goes over MVDD and VDDCI and it is going wrong, if the balance between both is not perfect.


RTX
https://preview.redd.it/lgrgmwxbwsa...bp&s=a2fc739f18c8388fcbd53e4749df440ef323b163
RX:
https://preview.redd.it/3s5k4aodwsa...bp&s=370f8cc0d71988aa5d878a91b3ddcfde41512e28


https://preview.redd.it/5hrys2ggwsa...bp&s=38294781f1f67185453d8d4d9465b2c656b61375
https://preview.redd.it/ohne8jchwsa...bp&s=8e502dc7719e2350ca2105fad26aceb7aec551c9
I should be able to put in max mem field: 1750? (14,000 / 2 = 7,000 / 2 = 1,750?). didnt touch that to not damage the card.
generaly of speaking im wondering if those 370kh/s is the limit for this card on argon2d? RX 580 8gb does around 200kh/s..yet in wodners me that rtx with 6gb gddr6 does 360@100w and rx with 8 does the same with more power.
thanks in advance


----------



## Rakly3 (Jan 17, 2020)

konieczko said:


> sorry for posting here but i cant find answer anywhere..
> 
> I've been mining Argon2d algo with my RTX 2060 rig (they actually do pretty amazing, up to 350kh/s@110W - small OC as im not a pro in this field
> 
> ...


The Navi GPU is still pretty new. It's a whole new architecture. (RDNA)
Miners (as in software) have to be programmed to work on GPU architectures. So, you'll have algo's that are not supported yet, or have a still unoptimized code.
It's a lot more work to write a new bitstream than updating already existing ones, as the devs have to learn the new GPU still too.
ie mining on Polaris GPU's (GCN) got steadily better and better over time. These miners are coded at hardware level (aka low level). Games on the other hand will still (more or less) work as long they are software API compatible, like DirectX or Vulcan.
ETH will, understandably, always have priority over other algo's.
Currently on CN algo's (not XMR) the 5700's even perform only half of what a Vega card does.

Whereas with Nvidea, they all use cuda cores. The beauty of Cuda is that they are scaleable.
Not saying one is better over the other. 

So please donate some of your mining power to devs if possible. It's not a simple job.
I'm not a dev myself, but I betatest for a team ;-)


----------



## Russell Elrod (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi i just got 2 XFX rx570rs and i was getting good speed in windows then one card in Dev manager started saying it stopped it because it has a problem error 43 i think i tried drivers and in windows the card only does like 10Mhs but in ubuntu 18.04 with amdgpu-pro installed both cards mine great but the card in the top slot on my msi mpg x570 gaming plus mb with 2 8Gb sticks of 3600 memory  gets hotter than the one in the second slot i have fans set to 100% but when mining eth after a while they glitch and i have to do a reboot but the gpus never went higher than 75Ci also have a ryzen 9 3900x 12 core 24threads and i mine with it too but im looking for the mining bios for the XFX rx 570rs and not sure mem type they are also the 8GB ones my problem is in windows 10 x64 pro the one shows as disabled in dev manager and the other gets crap eth speed but both cards get 29-31Mhs steady in ubuntu so must be drivers in windows


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Russell Elrod said:


> Hi i just got 2 XFX rx570rs and i was getting good speed in windows then one card in Dev manager started saying it stopped it because it has a problem error 43 i think i tried drivers and in windows the card only does like 10Mhs but in ubuntu 18.04 with amdgpu-pro installed both cards mine great but the card in the top slot on my msi mpg x570 gaming plus mb with 2 8Gb sticks of 3600 memory  gets hotter than the one in the second slot i have fans set to 100% but when mining eth after a while they glitch and i have to do a reboot but the gpus never went higher than 75Ci also have a ryzen 9 3900x 12 core 24threads and i mine with it too but im looking for the mining bios for the XFX rx 570rs and not sure mem type they are also the 8GB ones my problem is in windows 10 x64 pro the one shows as disabled in dev manager and the other gets crap eth speed but both cards get 29-31Mhs steady in ubuntu so must be drivers in windows



43 is card damage if a stock bios doesnt fix it


----------



## Rakly3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kleetz said:


> Does anyone have a STOCK MSI RX580 Armor 4GB (Samsung BIOS) that they can post? I looked in the BIOS collection, but I only found Hynix and Elpida.
> 
> There's one for a Sapphire Nitro+ that's specific to Samsung memory, but I'm not sure if it's safe to use that with the MSI card. Would it change the details in GPUz if I loaded the Sapphire BIOS onto the MSI card?


You can also check the unverified list, Where you pick AMD/Nvidea there is an option _Unverified uploads_.


----------



## Sb1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello
Here is a modified BIOS Sapphire RX570 Nitro 4GB Elpida I get 31+Mhs


----------



## sagle (Apr 21, 2020)

I have several XFX RX580 XXX 8GB cards ming ETH that I used the PBE one click for micron and hynix, with pretty good results.  I have 2 new cards of the same model with Samsung memory, that the PBE one click does not recognize the RAM (K4G8032FC).  Looking for help and to see if anyone has better bios mods for my already modded cards as well as help with the samsung ones that one click doesn't work.   Hoping this thread is still active.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm getting really poor performance out of my rig with six total GPUs half Asus and half MSI that Ive listed below. Was hoping a modded bios would help. Im running the latest version from the vga bios collection on the asus card. When I tried installing the latest bios version for the MSI card it stopped working. When I lookup the latest MSI ARMOR 8GB OC bios it takes me to the MK2 version however I'm clicking the ARMOR 8GB OC version. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,









						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1366 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




3x MSI ARMOR 8GB OC (Micron) 015.050.002.001.000000
3x Asus Dual 8GB OC (Micron) 015.050.002.001.000000
Windows 10 Pro x64
Gigabyte GA-Z270XP-SLI Motherboard
16GB XPG DDR4 RAM XMP 3600
256GB ADATA Swordfish NVMe SSD Boot Drive
6th gen Celeron CPU
6x PCIe Risers
2x 800w Corsair PSUs
Open Frame Chassis


----------



## on5 (Jul 29, 2020)

highspeedjohn4 said:


> I'm getting really poor performance out of my rig with six total GPUs half Asus and half MSI that Ive listed below. Was hoping a modded bios would help. Im running the latest version from the vga bios collection on the asus card. When I tried installing the latest bios version for the MSI card it stopped working. When I lookup the latest MSI ARMOR 8GB OC bios it takes me to the MK2 version however I'm clicking the ARMOR 8GB OC version. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What are you mining?


----------



## Super XP (Jul 29, 2020)

on5 said:


> What are you mining?


That's a great question, because several Crypto's halved which would reduce the hashrate from existing hardware I believe. 
That may explain the poor performance perhaps?


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Jul 29, 2020)

on5 said:


> What are you mining?


ETH using cudo miner which switches between Claymore, Phoenix and ethminer depending on which one is performing best. I mean like really bad though 4-8 Mh/s hash rate per card.



highspeedjohn4 said:


> ETH using cudo miner which switches between Claymore, Phoenix and ethminer depending on which one is performing best. I mean like really bad though 4-8 Mh/s hash rate per card.


I say 4-8 because on the recommendation of a friend I tried taking a slightly older motherboard and putting it in a mid tower chassis. Then plugging two GPUs directly in to the board. They thought it was the risers that was slowing down the system. With that motherboard and 5x RX 580s on risers I was only getting 20Mh/s. Which totals 4Mh/s per card but it showed all the cards at 0% utilization and it was only pulling 135 watts total. The 2x GPUs in the mid tower sees both cards but it appears only one GPU is running because one says 100% utilization while the other says 0%. The system is only using 70 watts which is low for even just one GPU. Its my understanding under full load the GPU should be pulling about double that by its self. The 2x GPU setup has been consistently running at 8.3 Mh/s for about a week now. I have plenty of power im using a 20a 240v dedicated circuit plugged in to an APC switched PDU. Also plenty of cooling with box fans and an LG 9000 BTU spot AC. So something is a miss and this being my first mining rig im a little at a loss. Ive been working IT for over 20yrs though so its not from lack of understanding the underlying components. Im using a Cisco managed gigabit switch, a pfsense router running on a supermicro server with all Cat6e cabling and a gigabit Comcast internet connection with an ARRIS surfboard modem.


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Aug 1, 2020)

So for an update I got all the cards running at high utilization and with higher power consumption. So I settled on two Rigs each with 5x RX580 the two models I previously mentioned. Each running on Win10 Pro x64 with 16GB of RAM, 2x 800w corsair PSU's and SSD's boot drives. One a little newer with DDR4 and one a little older with DDR3 the newer one is averaging 53Mh/s and the older one 47Mh/s. What was causing the original issues was Asus's GPU Tweak software. They released a new version on the 28th after upgrading to that the under utilization issues and all the weird issues I was having went away. I also went from using the AMD Pro to the latest Adrenaline drivers. So a step in the right direction however still pretty low of a hash rate. Over both Rigs I would be averaging about 10Mh/s per card with each rig pulling a little under 500 watts. Ive heard people talking about get 28-32 Mh/s per RX 580 GPU. Now were those just old stats and I shouldn't be expecting to get that high anymore? That or are my Rigs still under performing and would benefit from flashing the BIOS with a modded ROM file? I was also thinking about getting a more recent dedicated mining motherboard like MSI's B360-F Pro. Then consolidating all the GPU's to that board running a 9th gen Intel core I5 CPU with UHD 630 integrated graphics for the display and vPro for remote management. Does anyone have modded ROM files for those cards? I saw them for sale on eBay but thought Id ask here first. I would be willing to pay if someone can provide those files and help in optimizing my rigs to double or triple my hash rate.  Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2020)

highspeedjohn4 said:


> So for an update I got all the cards running at high utilization and with higher power consumption. So I settled on two Rigs each with 5x RX580 the two models I previously mentioned. Each running on Win10 Pro x64 with 16GB of RAM, 2x 800w corsair PSU's and SSD's boot drives. One a little newer with DDR4 and one a little older with DDR3 the newer one is averaging 53Mh/s and the older one 47Mh/s. What was causing the original issues was Asus's GPU Tweak software. They released a new version on the 28th after upgrading to that the under utilization issues and all the weird issues I was having went away. I also went from using the AMD Pro to the latest Adrenaline drivers. So a step in the right direction however still pretty low of a hash rate. Over both Rigs I would be averaging about 10Mh/s per card with each rig pulling a little under 500 watts. Ive heard people talking about get 28-32 Mh/s per RX 580 GPU. Now were those just old stats and I shouldn't be expecting to get that high anymore? That or are my Rigs still under performing and would benefit from flashing the BIOS with a modded ROM file? I was also thinking about getting a more recent dedicated mining motherboard like MSI's B360-F Pro. Then consolidating all the GPU's to that board running a 9th gen Intel core I5 CPU with UHD 630 integrated graphics for the display and vPro for remote management. Does anyone have modded ROM files for those cards? I saw them for sale on eBay but thought Id ask here first. I would be willing to pay if someone can provide those files and help in optimizing my rigs to double or triple my hash rate.  Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!











						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1200 MHz GPU, 1975 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Disable ULPS too if it is enabled.


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Aug 4, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> MSI RX 580 VBIOS
> 
> 
> 8 GB GDDR5, 1200 MHz GPU, 1975 MHz Memory
> ...



What is ULPS and where would I find it to disable it?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ultra Low Power State, it might show as a setting in Radeon software, or at least it used to.


----------



## juiseman (Aug 4, 2020)

I didn't think anyone was still mining....just for a hobby?


----------



## 111frodon (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't consider making 15$ a day a hobby.


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Aug 4, 2020)

Nevermind I found it. There were like 25 registry keys and all but one of them was already set to 0. I set the only one that wasnt to 0 but it didn't make a difference. I may need to reboot for it to take effect.


----------



## hamilto_rbn (Aug 29, 2020)

Ajude-me
desculpe pela tradução Estou tendo problemas para encontrar bios mod Radeon RX 580 8192 MB · ASUS
Samsung K4G80325FC 115-D009PI5-100 alguém poderia me ajudar


----------



## goldmember (Sep 8, 2020)

Have looked everywhere for a mining BIOS for an old GPU --
and found this amazing thread that looks like it may be my best shot --
Looking for a mining BIOS for:

MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 4GB  (Hynix) --

scrolled through the thread and didnt see anything that was specifically for this GPU -
anyone have one, or can point in direction to one, would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks -


----------



## PedroMHF (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi guys I have a MSI Armour RX 570 8GB Samsung memory type K4G8032FC really low numbers mining ETH with everything stock can't even plug it's in not worth it, I have 2 other MSI Armour RX 570 8GB with Hynix memory running, hitting 27.4 Mh/s not the best but overall system is taking 290W from the wall.

I'm uploading my MSI RX 570 8GB Samsung memory type K4G8032FC BIOS here any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bioser (Oct 8, 2020)

I have the same problem as Pedro , on my side i have edited the bios but still i cant over clock the gpu memory from the amd crimson its always showing 1750 mhz and when trying to change the value to 2000 2150 mhz it comes back to 1750.


----------



## SantoDeOro (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi guys, someone has the bios stock of a msi rx 580 armor oc 4gb with elpida memory , i lost my backup cause a disk fail...


----------



## burntroach (Oct 16, 2020)

Bioser said:


> I have the same problem as Pedro , on my side i have edited the bios but still i cant over clock the gpu memory from the amd crimson its always showing 1750 mhz and when trying to change the value to 2000 2150 mhz it comes back to 1750.


because you need the newest drivers, and then mod the bios to run at 2000mhz , if its a 570  be sure to run the pixel patcher tool


----------



## misher (Nov 30, 2020)

Cant manage to mod my msi 570 8gb armor for mining. Will offer a small btc reward to anyone who can get me from my current 27 to 30+.

I heard that even though it says Samsung memory it’s not samsung.
One click editor doesn’t work.
Weirdly it won’t allow me to attach a rom file here but I’ve pasted a link to my google drive below.
Google drive link

edit: reward claimed Thanks! From 27 to 31.5!


----------



## huno92 (Dec 27, 2020)

PedroMHF said:


> Hi guys I have a MSI Armour RX 570 8GB Samsung memory type K4G8032FC really low numbers mining ETH with everything stock can't even plug it's in not worth it, I have 2 other MSI Armour RX 570 8GB with Hynix memory running, hitting 27.4 Mh/s not the best but overall system is taking 290W from the wall.
> 
> I'm uploading my MSI RX 570 8GB Samsung memory type K4G8032FC BIOS here any help would be appreciated.



Hi, can you please share your MSI RX570 8GB Hynix mem rom file? Thanks!


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 28, 2020)

huno92 said:


> Hi, can you please share your MSI RX570 8GB Hynix mem rom file? Thanks!


Found this in TPU's Bios Database on the home page.








						MSI RX 570 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1300 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Core clock might need to be lowered in Afterburner, but Mem clock seems right.


----------



## huno92 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Caring1,

I got this error using that rom file...


----------



## shuxclams (Jan 4, 2021)

Having a heck of a time making this go well. Anyone have links to or suggestions for

GV-RX570AORUS-4GD - Hynix

SHUX


----------



## yracler (Jan 8, 2021)

yracler said:


> Amigo, eu tenho um assim veio com BiosMod para a mineração de fábrica. Ela faz 31 ~ 32 Mhs seguindo link de arquivo https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HgFWpKr79q4kRnEMuYAEP1n-g6cE8UM_ Você usa essas configurações. Eu uso Colmeias


Amigo, pode me mandar esse biosmod? Obrigado


----------



## TAKYO (Jan 12, 2021)

hi brothers help me plz , can i found the mining bios for rx 590 gigabyte ??


----------



## Coolgig (Jan 19, 2021)

I need help as well. Anyone how could help with a mining bios for my rx 570s would be greatly appreciated. 
MSI ARMOR RX570 8Gb
Gigabyte rx570 gaming 8GB
Asus ROG STRIX RX570 8Gb


----------



## poshook (Jan 24, 2021)

I found orginila bios here posted by someone, but did not find mod version. Some1 would be so kind to send me mod bios for XFX RX470 8GB?

here is the original bios:


----------



## onebat (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello,
I am looking for a bios for my MSI  RX580 armor 8gb,memory Samsung and for a SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX580 Special Edition 8gb, memory Hynix.
Thanks in advance


----------



## onebat (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello, 
For the Sapphire I found but not for the MSI
Thanks for your help
Best regards


----------



## davman (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello, I have just installed my first card to join the community of minors. Obviously I bought a difficult to configure msi armor rx 580. Could one of you pass me a bios to modify (I have all 3 memories!) Thank you


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2021)

davman said:


> I bought a difficult to configure msi armor rx 580. Could one of you pass me a bios to modify (I have all 3 memories!) Thank you


you only have one brand of memory on card (Standard Vbios has settings for all 3 types that may be fitted to card.)
Help those who may help you be uploading a GPUz screenshot showing mem installed


----------



## davman (Jan 31, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> you only have one brand of memory on card (Standard Vbios has settings for all 3 types that may be fitted to card.)
> Help those who may help you be uploading a GPUz screenshot showing mem installed


thx its hynix



davman said:


> thx its hynix


----------



## w0rmeD (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello there, anyone have mining bios for this XFX 580? I have N+ cards running stable at 30+MH/s, I'm sure this one can get 30MH/s without problems. Thanks.


----------



## chillbro (Feb 3, 2021)

hello there, anyone have original bios RX 470 8GB Power Color? i can't find it


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

hell there, i am serching a Bio mod for MSI RX 570 8GB Armor  i only get 10 Mh/s with original bios     can someone help me please?


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dobrý den . Je mi velmi líto, že vás kontaktuji, ale jsem na konci své mysli. Mám kartu XFX RX 580 8 GB (samsung) a nejsem schopen dostat přes 29 MH s rozumnou spotřebou karty. Někdo by byl tak laskavý, aby mi pomohl s biosem. Viděl jsem, že existují karty, kde jezdíte přes 31MH s rozumnou spotřebou. Moc děkuji za Vaši pomoc. Hezký den. Lukáš.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome  to TPU


Lucky007 said:


> Dobrý den . Je mi velmi líto, že vás kontaktuji, ale jsem na konci své mysli. Mám kartu XFX RX 580 8 GB (samsung) a nejsem schopen dostat přes 29 MH s rozumnou spotřebou karty. Někdo by byl tak laskavý, aby mi pomohl s biosem. Viděl jsem, že existují karty, kde jezdíte přes 31MH s rozumnou spotřebou. Moc děkuji za Vaši pomoc. Hezký den. Lukáš.


Translated from Czech (Google translate.
Good day . I'm very sorry to contact you, but I'm at the end of my mind. I have an XFX RX 580 8 GB card (samsung) and I am not able to get over 29 MH with a reasonable card consumption. Someone would be kind enough to help me with the bios. I've seen that there are cards where you drive over 31MH with reasonable consumption. Thank you very much for your help. Have a nice day. Luke.


This Site TPU is a predominately a English/American Language Site.
Your  get a faster response if you converse in English/American

you might like to post and ask here








						The ultimate way to mod your RX460-590 cards & newer (GUIDE) + consulting with all kinds of rig issues
					

It's fascinating knowing you can always learn something new . So I've hid my old post above (you can check it out for reference) about me offering tuning help for people with their individual roms, be it a stock rom or an already modded rom to squeeze the cards juices even further. Although the...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## boracorba (Feb 27, 2021)

need bios for asus dual rx580 4gb oc (with one dvi) for mining with low temperature


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2021)

boracorba said:


> need bios for asus dual rx580 4gb oc (with one dvi) for mining with low temperature


Have you looked through the data base here for a Bios, there's a few that should do the job, like this one.








						Asus RX 580 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1100 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Lucky007 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi guys. I need a little help with MSI RX 580 8 GB ARMOR OC ( SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR ) . I can't break it up for mining and I'm already crazy about it. Can anyone help me to adjust the bios ??? Thanks all.








						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1366 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## boracorba (Feb 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Have you looked through the data base here for a Bios, there's a few that should do the job, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need for samsung mem.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2021)

boracorba said:


> i need for samsung mem.


Here's two for Samsung memory:








						Asus RX 580 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1140 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus RX 580 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1170 MHz GPU, 2090 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Lucky007 said:


> Hi guys. I need a little help with MSI RX 580 8 GB ARMOR OC ( SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR ) . I can't break it up for mining and I'm already crazy about it. Can anyone help me to adjust the bios ??? Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found a slew of them in the data base:








						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1180 MHz GPU, 2180 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1150 MHz GPU, 2225 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						MSI RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1150 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## boracorba (Feb 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Here's two for Samsung memory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have for sapphire 570 4gb nitro plus good bios for mining raven?


----------



## blckout99 (Mar 8, 2021)

Has anyone modded a bios or the WX 7100? I haven't had much luck so far. Its Polaris, and "supposedly" almost identical to the rx580 but single slot form factor and not as good as cooling. I can't seem to get a stable mod. I have had my RAM half disappear, or horrible hash rates but stable. Using Polaris Bios Editor? Thoughts? And thanks in advance!


----------



## Kilator (Mar 10, 2021)

Please i need help, i have a msi rx 580 gaming x  memory sk hynix and cant hold stable ratio, always does invalid shared, does anyone knows another config to the bios seatings i've tried any stock bios, stock bios mod polaris, 3.1, 3.2. 3.3 with and without universal timing for memory and it doesn't goes right. My setup right now is   900 1 750 1600 20. Please help me, thanks


----------



## fantazma (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello,

Anyone can help me with the bios for the:

1. Radeon RX 570 - sapphite - micron
2. Radeon RX 580 - Asus - micron

Thnx


----------



## sorinbrc (Mar 26, 2021)

Hy

Does anyone have bios for MSI Radeon RX 590 Armor Samsung mem? i have about 24MH/s
also for AsRock RX590 Hynix mem i have only 22.7 MH/s


please help

Thanks

- original bios below


----------



## nea_popa (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi! If you guys need a bios mod, you can contact me via email.


----------



## Maxi (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello,

I have a couple of MSI Radeon RX 570 ARMOR 8G OC with Micron memory, one of them can't mine more than 21Mhs and whatever settings I put for the GPU Core are not stable.
The card starts mining with 26Mhs and drops down to 13Mhs and then goes back to 21Mhs



Can anyone help me with original BIOS or latest bios for this card. Most probably the current bios is moded.


----------



## raadde (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi, a am new and green and  need help whit mining bios for :
Sapphire rx480 Nitro+ 4GB Samsung
Sapphire rx470 Nitro+ 4GB Elpida
I didnt find any for 480 and 1 for 470 i found and flash give me temp around 74-75c

p.s. here are original bios if some1 can mod it.  Tnx

No bios editors


----------



## atifsh (Apr 14, 2021)

raadde said:


> No bios editors


what does this mean?


----------



## cypher007 (Apr 14, 2021)

im after a 30mhs bios for a Power Color Red Dragon RX580 with Samsung ram.

preferably one that runs maybe 110w or less.

are there any out there please.


----------



## raadde (Apr 14, 2021)

atifsh said:


> what does this mean?


No member who read this and can and want to help me. Or maybe there is one


----------



## atifsh (Apr 15, 2021)

raadde said:


> No member who read this and can and want to help me. Or maybe there is one


ok give me few mins...
mod: memory volt to 900
memory straps done for faster timing.
rest is stock, you just tune it for max performance.

remember if cards are off main display you need atikmdag-patcher-1.4.9 before you flash and restart. {windows}




cypher007 said:


> im after a 30mhs bios for a Power Color Red Dragon RX580 with Samsung ram.
> 
> preferably one that runs maybe 110w or less.
> 
> are there any out there please.


share the original bios


----------



## raadde (Apr 15, 2021)

atifsh said:


> ok give me few mins...
> mod: memory volt to 900
> memory straps done for faster timing.
> rest is stock, you just tune it for max performance.
> ...


Tnx. You think there is no need for lower gpu clock?
and 1 more question...when open bios in polaris bios editor in fan section if Target Temp. (C) set from default 75 to 60 or 65 does that afect on temp cos i have problem to lower temp. Card hit 75 and i think that is too much for long time period. What you think or have some other solution? Tnx again!


----------



## atifsh (Apr 17, 2021)

clocks not changed so card remain usable for gaming, etc. you have to set clocks while mining.
that will only have fans running harder to achieve the target temp, doesn't mean it will achieve it.


----------



## cypher007 (Apr 17, 2021)

atifsh said:


> ok give me few mins...
> mod: memory volt to 900
> memory straps done for faster timing.
> rest is stock, you just tune it for max performance.
> ...


this should be the original bios.


----------



## Teddy76 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi guys!

Yesterday I bought used ASRock RX580 Phantom Gaming D 8GB. Previously it was used for gaming, so the bios is untouched.
I'm trying to get it mining, but here is what I got so far:

core 810mv, 1125 MHz, mem 825mV, 2000 MHz - 24.84 MH
core 850mv, 1100 MHz, mem 850mV, 2100 MHz - 26.38 MH






With PBE I gave a try to do "One click timing patch", but then I wasn't able to get any results, only 0.00, so I had to return stock rom back.

Any ideas/suggestions how I can mod the stock bios to achieve 30+ MH?

Thanks!


----------



## atifsh (Apr 18, 2021)

Teddy76 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Yesterday I bought used ASRock RX580 Phantom Gaming D 8GB. Previously it was used for gaming, so the bios is untouched.
> I'm trying to get it mining, but here is what I got so far:
> ...


on stock bios
core 1180mhz volts 875 mem 2100 mvolts 900 mem timing to 1 see what you get and finetune from there.


----------



## Teddy76 (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for your reply!
Here is what I did and results. I made manual mod of the bios, copy/paste mem straps 1750 to 2000 and result is 29.7 MH, 1130/2100 MHz, 850/850 mv. It's stable and so far 40 hours I got zero memory errors. Before that while testing I had even a little over 30 MH, but there were memory errors and I had to lower memory frequency.
I'm not pro and maybe I'm missing something to get better results without errors


----------



## atifsh (Apr 21, 2021)

Teddy76 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Here is what I did and results. I made manual mod of the bios, copy/paste mem straps 1750 to 2000 and result is 29.7 MH, 1130/2100 MHz, 850/850 mv. It's stable and so far 40 hours I got zero memory errors. Before that while testing I had even a little over 30 MH, but there were memory errors and I had to lower memory frequency.
> I'm not pro and maybe I'm missing something to get better results without errors


bump from 1130/2100 to 1180/2100.
it will remain stable with over 31 MHs.
if it doesn't seems to be stable bump up volts little say 875/850 .


----------



## Teddy76 (Apr 21, 2021)

1180/2100 + 875/850 = 29.75 MH, so +0.2 MH
This is on ASUS AREZ RX580 8GB, Samsung memory, bios is manual mod only copy paste 1750 to 2000
I gave a try to increase memory to 2125 and immediately got incorrect share


----------



## atifsh (Apr 21, 2021)

Teddy76 said:


> 1180/2100 + 875/850 = 29.75 MH, so +0.2 MH
> This is on ASUS AREZ RX580 8GB, Samsung memory, bios is manual mod only copy paste 1750 to 2000
> I gave a try to increase memory to 2125 and immediately got incorrect share


ok sharing you my straps put them in 1750 and 2000, everything else should be stock, i think you should have same memory as mine {K4G80325FB}
you can later mod bios and put 900 to memory volts.


777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19



atifsh said:


> ok sharing you my straps put them in 1750 and 2000, everything else should be stock, i think you should have same memory as mine {K4G80325FB}
> you can later mod bios and put 900 to memory volts.
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19


also what miner i get 32.5 using phoenix on hive OS.


----------



## Teddy76 (Apr 21, 2021)

This didn't work. I'm on Win10 with phoenix 5.5c. I'm starting the miner and in 5-6 secs the screen flash and the freq is resetted to 1360 core, 400 mem. I was trying to lower core to 1100 and mem to 2000, voltage to 900, still the same.
Yes, in PBE I can see my memory is like yours. Unfortunately this ASUS gives 3 MH less than yours


----------



## atifsh (Apr 21, 2021)

Teddy76 said:


> This didn't work. I'm on Win10 with phoenix 5.5c. I'm starting the miner and in 5-6 secs the screen flash and the freq is resetted to 1360 core, 400 mem. I was trying to lower core to 1100 and mem to 2000, voltage to 900, still the same.
> Yes, in PBE I can see my memory is like yours. Unfortunately this ASUS gives 3 MH less than yours


hope you're running phoenix as admin.

ok try this as last resort and this should give you idea of what our card can do.

flash stock bios back

reset drivers and put it to compute.

now in phoenix batch file type this after your address and run it as admin

-tt 65 -fanmin 60 -log 0 -cclock 1160 -cvddc 900 -mclock 2100 -mvddc 900 -mt 1 -rxboost 20

these were my batchfile when i used to do windows mining. same cards used to give 31.5 to 32 with this.


----------



## Teddy76 (Apr 21, 2021)

I was with similar line, but -tt is 55 (I prefer to spit on the fans and keep the card colder). fanmix is 0, max 80. Rxboost ... well, I was with -vmr which is kinda same. And yes, I'm running it like admin, otherwise -vmr won't work.
In local forum I've found your mem strap and ppl were talking about the same strap doesn't give same hash on different cards 

Anyway, 29.76 is not that bad at all. Perhaps there is mem strap that would work with these cards 

Thank you very much for the effort!


----------



## atifsh (Apr 21, 2021)

Teddy76 said:


> I was with similar line, but -tt is 55 (I prefer to spit on the fans and keep the card colder). fanmix is 0, max 80. Rxboost ... well, I was with -vmr which is kinda same. And yes, I'm running it like admin, otherwise -vmr won't work.
> In local forum I've found your mem strap and ppl were talking about the same strap doesn't give same hash on different cards
> 
> Anyway, 29.76 is not that bad at all. Perhaps there is mem strap that would work with these cards
> ...


yes its not bad but strange.
my straps are from uber mix 3.2 [oneclick]


----------



## dixterco2021 (May 3, 2021)

Hello I have the same problem with my GPU,,RX580 elpidia memory..I tried to mod bios it with polaris but then my rig will freeze. Can anyone help me with my issue? I cant get past 27mhs. Please, attached below is my original bios.


----------



## atifsh (May 3, 2021)

dixterco2021 said:


> Hello I have the same problem with my GPU,,RX580 elpidia memory..I tried to mod bios it with polaris but then my rig will freeze. Can anyone help me with my issue? I cant get past 27mhs. Please, attached below is my original bios.


27 MHs on what? you have a 4 gig card.


----------



## McXtravert (May 3, 2021)

A similar elpidia problem for me; 26.41MH out of an 8GB card. I can't find a stable bios anywhere so any insight appreciated. My hynix cards at turning out a stable 30.6MH.


----------



## atifsh (May 4, 2021)

McXtravert said:


> A similar elpidia problem for me; 26.41MH out of an 8GB card. I can't find a stable bios anywhere so any insight appreciated. My hynix cards at turning out a stable 30.6MH.
> 
> View attachment 199067


use original bios and do memory strap. elpida should be doing 30 without any issue.
most 580's can and will do 31+ and some can do 32+ stable.


----------



## McXtravert (May 6, 2021)

atifsh said:


> use original bios and do memory strap. elpida should be doing 30 without any issue.
> most 580's can and will do 31+ and some can do 32+ stable.


THanks for the response. I've not been able to find the original bios which is part of the problem. It seems these cards shipped to me with a xxx-xxx-xxx bios.


----------



## atifsh (May 6, 2021)

McXtravert said:


> THanks for the response. I've not been able to find the original bios which is part of the problem. It seems these cards shipped to me with a xxx-xxx-xxx bios.


post your bios here


----------



## cryptofosho (May 7, 2021)

Help is appreciated. I have 6 of these ASUS Strix RX 570 4GB cards (with 6 more on the way) and I can't get minerstat to flash them. I bought them on eBay, so maybe they're already flashed? What I currently have is attached.


----------



## atifsh (May 8, 2021)

cryptofosho said:


> Help is appreciated. I have 6 of these ASUS Strix RX 570 4GB cards (with 6 more on the way) and I can't get minerstat to flash them. I bought them on eBay, so maybe they're already flashed? What I currently have is attached.


memory straped.


----------



## Amitox (May 9, 2021)

Hello, i need help, i have 2 msi rx 570 armor oc 8gb with samsung memory, i use nicehash and i have 24MH/s i try a lot of bios and i can't take over than 24 MH/s and i can't go over 2000 Mhz in memory clock because i have pink pixel on my screen. Can you make a good bios for me. i give you my bios just one click timing and my bios with timing change


----------



## cypher007 (May 9, 2021)

@atifsh ive posted my original bios have you had chance to tweak it?


----------



## cryptofosho (May 10, 2021)

atifsh said:


> memory straped.


They're humming along at 30 MH/s with very little tweaking. THANK YOU! 

The rest of my cards arrived today and some of them have Elpida memory. Can you do the same thing with the BIOS for those? Just for fun I tried uploading the ROM you modified for my Hynix cards and the hash rate dropped to less than half, so I had to flash the Elpidas back to stock.

I've attached the stock BIOS for my Elpida cards.

THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## atifsh (May 10, 2021)

cryptofosho said:


> They're humming along at 30 MH/s with very little tweaking. THANK YOU!
> 
> The rest of my cards arrived today and some of them have Elpida memory. Can you do the same thing with the BIOS for those? Just for fun I tried uploading the ROM you modified for my Hynix cards and the hash rate dropped to less than half, so I had to flash the Elpidas back to stock.
> 
> ...





Amitox said:


> Hello, i need help, i have 2 msi rx 570 armor oc 8gb with samsung memory, i use nicehash and i have 24MH/s i try a lot of bios and i can't take over than 24 MH/s and i can't go over 2000 Mhz in memory clock because i have pink pixel on my screen. Can you make a good bios for me. i give you my bios just one click timing and my bios with timing change



you need to overclock them properly. I did a slight change to bios, it should give you 30. not all cards go above 2000 on memory 
if using amd whattman don't change memory timing now from auto. 1150 core, 900 volt, 2000 memory, rxboost 20 should be enough. finetune after that.


----------



## Amitox (May 10, 2021)

Thks i go try your bios later, you just change tdc 107 to 120 ?


----------



## atifsh (May 10, 2021)

Amitox said:


> Thks i go try your bios later, you just change tdc 107 to 120 ?


yes and ones cards strap


----------



## solyrismd (May 10, 2021)

Good day. Can you help me with the BIOS modification. I looked through the entire branch and did not find a ready-made version. Thank you


----------



## Amitox (May 10, 2021)

atifsh said:


> yes and ones cards strap


Which file ? 

I flash with bios3 on cards and i have the same performance, I make rxboost in nicehash before run afterburner and its same, if i up the memory clock on the second card i have 22MH/s


----------



## atifsh (May 10, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> @atifsh ive posted my original bios have you had chance to tweak it?


umm incase I've missed it.
let me know the results



Amitox said:


> Which file ?
> 
> I flash with bios3 on cards and i have the same performance, I make rxboost in nicehash before run afterburner and its same, if i up the memory clock on the second card i have 22MH/s


i don't use nicehash.
your overclocks are wrong.

exit msi after burner and use amd's tool whattman
core 1150
volt 900
memory 2100

see what you get
fine tune from there.


----------



## Amitox (May 10, 2021)

I can't make 2100 in memory clock because i have pink pixel on all screen


----------



## atifsh (May 10, 2021)

Amitox said:


> I can't make 2100 in memory clock because i have pink pixel on all screen


keep at 2000, its ok some cards cant do above default


----------



## Amitox (May 10, 2021)

Its same, when i overclock i have 22MH/s


----------



## cryptofosho (May 11, 2021)

atifsh said:


> you need to overclock them properly. I did a slight change to bios, it should give you 30. not all cards go above 2000 on memory
> if using amd whattman don't change memory timing now from auto. 1150 core, 900 volt, 2000 memory, rxboost 20 should be enough. finetune after that.


Elpida cards running smoothly at 30.2 MH/s with no change to previous overclock after flashing your BIOS. You rock, my dude. Please PM me a BTC, ETH, LTC or ETC address.


----------



## atifsh (May 11, 2021)

cryptofosho said:


> Elpida cards running smoothly at 30.2 MH/s with no change to previous overclock after flashing your BIOS. You rock, my dude. Please PM me a BTC, ETH, LTC or ETC address.


glad it works.
regarding eth address..no need for that.



Amitox said:


> Its same, when i overclock i have 22MH/s


ok try direct mining, its easier to troubleshoot.
use phoenix miner and see what you get


----------



## cypher007 (May 11, 2021)

@atifsh err, no you havent posted the modded version yet.

heres the original again.


----------



## atifsh (May 11, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> @atifsh err, no you havent posted the modded version yet.
> 
> heres the original again.


----------



## cypher007 (May 11, 2021)

@atifsh is it voltage modded also?


----------



## atifsh (May 11, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> @atifsh is it voltage modded also?


no only strap that equals ubermix 2


----------



## cypher007 (May 12, 2021)

cheers @atifsh managed to squeeze another 1mhs with my voltage settings which are 0.9V for mem and core. total power consumption 91W and getting 29mhs.


----------



## atifsh (May 12, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> cheers @atifsh managed to squeeze another 1mhs with my voltage settings which are 0.9V for mem and core. total power consumption 91W and getting 29mhs.


what miner? of my experience 30 is the least one can get stable on these cards, anything below should be double checked.


----------



## cypher007 (May 12, 2021)

atifsh said:


> what miner? of my experience 30 is the least one can get stable on these cards, anything below should be double checked.


team red. was using phoenix 5.5c which gave me 29.8 before i tried your bios. not sure what it would give now. i started using team red as it was listed as the best miner for the RX580. it does seem to give me a better share rate.

im using it with a stock bat though, only added --enable compute, as it needed it apparently even though the driver is set to compute.

if you have a set of switches i could try that would be good.

@atifsh 

was swayed by this report:

https://2miners.com/blog/best-ethereum-mining-software-for-nvidia-and-amd/

and this:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/lvor7p


----------



## atifsh (May 13, 2021)

what are your clocks..

regarding accepted shares, unfortunately I had to restart one rig but if this tells anything they're pretty similar in accepted shares.

2589 in 9:01 hours phoenix 187 MHs
4643 in 16:28 hours teamred 190 MHs

i get 31.85 on my RX480's on HiveOS. and 32.5 if memory to 2150 but unstable and rig restarts randomly.
i get 31.45 on my one 580 Hynix anything above 2100 it gives invalid shares very few.. 5 to 6 in 24 hours but i like rig without invalids.
i get 31 on another 580 with Samsung that card gives invalids above 2060 memory.

my clocks are straps only in bios
1180 core
875 volts
2100 memory
rxboost 20


----------



## cypher007 (May 13, 2021)

@atifsh 
core 1300 900mv
mem 2000 900mv

teamredminer.exe -a ethash -o stratum+tcp://eu1.ethermine.org:4444 -u 0x0xxxxxx(removed) --enable_compute

any other switches i should be using?

im also using a driver from August 2020 as the latest one wouldnt work with Phoenix.

tried 21.3.1 today and same mhs. except the vcore was locked to 950mv. so gone back to 20.8.2.


----------



## atifsh (May 13, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> @atifsh
> core 1300 900mv
> mem 2000 900mv
> 
> ...


cant you do 2100 on memory? if you can do it.
1300 is too high, set it from 1150 to 1200 .


----------



## cypher007 (May 13, 2021)

atifsh said:


> cant you do 2100 on memory? if you can do it.
> 1300 is too high, set it from 1150 to 1200 .


its a Power Colour Red Dragon RX580 with i think Samsung memory.

@atifsh ok tried that and getting 30.66mhs. though heat and power are up slightly. 55c i think before now 58c. power 91w now 93w.

@atifsh should i have any other switches set on the miner? seen some switch people mention --ref 20?


----------



## atifsh (May 13, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> its a Power Colour Red Dragon RX580 with i think Samsung memory.
> 
> @atifsh ok tried that and getting 30.66mhs. though heat and power are up slightly. 55c i think before now 58c. power 91w now 93w.
> 
> @atifsh should i have any other switches set on the miner? seen some switch people mention --ref 20?


i don't know if teamred have rxboost or vmr commands on windows. i only used windows when i started mining with phoenix you can use command -rxboost 20
now on hiveOS i can use -ref 20 regardless of miner.



cypher007 said:


> @atifsh. though heat and power are up slightly. 55c i think before now 58c. power 91w now 93w.



bump fan speeds to 60 to 75 if there on auto or lower


----------



## cypher007 (May 14, 2021)

@atifsh id already had the fan speeds a bit higher than stock but have now boosted them to 73%.

it crashed last night trying to run:

1150 875 core.
2100 875 mem.

this morning once i noticed i set the mem to 900mv.

im getting 30.6mhs


----------



## cypher007 (May 15, 2021)

also tried the B mode as have 8GB card but for some reason my hash rate dropped to around 23.


----------



## atifsh (May 15, 2021)

cypher007 said:


> also tried the B mode as have 8GB card but for some reason my hash rate dropped to around 23.


no further testing required, you've already reached max stable speeds.
only thing you can test now is to volt down memory from auto to 950 or 900.
this will further reduce your watts, but don't go below 900, it will probably crash.


----------



## ameelh (May 19, 2021)

Hi all, 
I have been looking around for a solution. my card is
*Radeon RX 580 8192 MB · Sapphire
SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR · 113-1E3660U-O51*
on *Hivos *and hashrate don't go above *22.1 MH/s *
i have tried every possible OC setting. now someone told me to bios mod it which i dont do normally oc just works fine for me. i have downloaded the " *PolarisBiosEditor*" when i to edit the rom file i see few popus which i don't see in many tutorials. which are samsung memory at index 1 do you want to apply *ubermix 3.1 timing to 1750+ straps. *second popup is "*you want universal hynix timings(2) found at index 2 now applying universal hynix timing mining timing  to 1500+ strap*s." now i am little confused that i might end bricking the card. did tried it yet but did moded. 
anyone can guide me what should i do is my *PolarisBiosEditor *is of correct version or something else.

Regards


----------



## atifsh (May 20, 2021)

its dual bios file for multiple type of memory.
doesn't matter what samsung type you choose.
you have Hynix so just go for that and save bios and flash.

if you're on windows high chance 580 wont give any issues but other RX 500/400 series doesn't work with modded bios until this tool is used before restarting pc otherwise you'll get black screen.


----------



## ameelh (May 21, 2021)

atifsh said:


> its dual bios file for multiple type of memory.
> doesn't matter what samsung type you choose.
> you have Hynix so just go for that and save bios and flash.
> 
> if you're on windows high chance 580 wont give any issues but other RX 500/400 series doesn't work with modded bios until this tool is used before restarting pc otherwise you'll get black screen.


Dear Atifsh,

Thanks for your reply. i am using linux os where i can't run this file on that machine. Also its physical not possible for me to do that. i am in remote location. the thing is i want to mod the rom file. Actual question remains that should i say change samsung and hynix memory straps yes or not. Or just change hynix not Samsung. I am not sure how 2 different memory chip set is that rx 580 but they are. i have checked with the supplier, they do such thing to save cost on clients requests.

Regards


----------



## atifsh (May 21, 2021)

ameelh said:


> Dear Atifsh,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. i am using linux os where i can't run this file on that machine. Also its physical not possible for me to do that. i am in remote location. the thing is i want to mod the rom file. Actual question remains that should i say change samsung and hynix memory straps yes or not. Or just change hynix not Samsung. I am not sure how 2 different memory chip set is that rx 580 but they are. i have checked with the supplier, they do such thing to save cost on clients requests.
> 
> Regards


ok it will mod anyway, so it doesn't matter.
if you say no it will use slower straps.
some Samsung memory have 3 different straps called ubermix 1, 2 and 3 for ease of usage.
for Linux you don't have to worry about moded bios and drivers so no need for that file i uploaded.


----------



## ameelh (Jun 1, 2021)

atifsh said:


> ok it will mod anyway, so it doesn't matter.
> if you say no it will use slower straps.
> some Samsung memory have 3 different straps called ubermix 1, 2 and 3 for ease of usage.
> for Linux you don't have to worry about moded bios and drivers so no need for that file i uploaded.


i have moded the rom and it boost upto 33 mh/s and i reduced the power, so currently its about 31 mh/s. no issues at all just need to control core voltage. thanks.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi Friends,

I bought two new GPU for mining ETH which is in the below link.









						XFX RX 580 2048SP Black Wolf Specs
					

AMD Polaris 20, 1286 MHz, 2048 Cores, 128 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1750 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Tried modding the BIOS many times on PolarisBiosEditor1.7.5. but was getting the attached error.

There were some changes to the file but when flashed i could not open the Radeon Adrenalin driver software and many times display will become black. I had to reflash the standard BIOS back to use again.

So could not overclock or undervolt. I am stuck max 24M/H and i have seen that RX580 atleast gives 30M/H. If anyone can help me mod the BIOS will be very helpful. I will attach here the same for you perusal.

I tried overclocking without MOD but system just crashes with standard overclock settings suggested in most
of the forums.

Please let me know if i can share the stock BIOS here


----------



## athelas (Jul 14, 2021)

You guys are absolute legends!! I have an XFX 580 8GB with Samsung memory. I have been dealing with it for over a week to get stable hashrates, couldn't get it over 28 Mh and it was constantly crashing... Finally figured it was the BIOS that I modded with PolarisBios Editor. Now back to stock BIOS. Now at 27 but stable at least  

It is 3 am in Canada and I have to sleep, but will try the methods on here.

 I just want to thank you all that contribute!


----------



## ameelh (Jul 17, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I bought two new GPU for mining ETH which is in the below link.
> 
> ...


Dear,

Can please provide picture of you card serial number on box or back / bottom of card. the link ou provided up is of 4gb card and ETH dag file is above 4gb. where from you bought this GPU. 
try to provide screenshot of system you are using. before and after oc settings.

Regards


----------



## ameelh (Jul 17, 2021)

athelas said:


> You guys are absolute legends!! I have an XFX 580 8GB with Samsung memory. I have been dealing with it for over a week to get stable hashrates, couldn't get it over 28 Mh and it was constantly crashing... Finally figured it was the BIOS that I modded with PolarisBios Editor. Now back to stock BIOS. Now at 27 but stable at least
> 
> It is 3 am in Canada and I have to sleep, but will try the methods on here.
> 
> I just want to thank you all that contribute!



Did you manage to got 30 mh? or not. what operating system you are using ? also oc/uc need specific vol setting to work stable. its something you do step by step adding value 5 or 10 check for few mins go down / above as required. i modded cards but i get few card above 30mh without getting any modded rom.

Regards


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 17, 2021)

ameelh said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can please provide picture of you card serial number on box or back / bottom of card. the link ou provided up is of 4gb card and ETH dag file is above 4gb. where from you bought this GPU.
> try to provide screenshot of system you are using. before and after oc settings.
> ...


Hi @ameelh sorry for that.. but there is no link for an 8GB of the same model in this website. Attaching the screenshot below as requested.





I could find the exact match of the card in the below link






						XFX Radeon RX 580 2048SP 4GB Black Wolf Edition | VideoCardz.net
					

VideoCardz.net Graphics Cards Database




					videocardz.net
				




I am attaching my stock BIOS ROM, screenshot of the OC settings and hashrate i am getting in stock BIOS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi @ameelh sorry for that.. but there is no link for an 8GB of the same model in this website. Attaching the screenshot below as requested.
> 
> View attachment 208449
> 
> ...



Dude the stock bios from your black wolf is this.








						XFX RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1286 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				






ameelh said:


> Hi all,
> I have been looking around for a solution. my card is
> *Radeon RX 580 8192 MB · Sapphire
> SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR · 113-1E3660U-O51*
> ...



This bios file appears stock for your card, is that info from the sku sticker? Take a pic of it from the back of the card or on the side of it by the pcie blade.









						Sapphire RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1411 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Do not crossflash.

Use XFX bios for xfx,  sapphire bios for sapphire.

Here is a slew of them, check to ensure they contain hynix memory tables and verify clock speed and timings for the hynix ram.









						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude the stock bios from your black wolf is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes bro.. I got it.. I have saved one copy.. I just wanted to share the link about product description and not bios.. which I couldn't find.. that's why I shared the link from another website..

I am still using stock bios not going to change anything for now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Yes bro.. I got it.. I have saved one copy.. I just wanted to share the link about product description and not bios.. which I couldn't find.. that's why I shared the link from another website..
> 
> I am still using stock bios not going to change anything for now



Its not the point, cross flashing can cause bricking


----------



## ameelh (Jul 17, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Hi @ameelh sorry for that.. but there is no link for an 8GB of the same model in this website. Attaching the screenshot below as requested.
> 
> View attachment 208449
> 
> ...



Dear mohanbrulz,​you are using wrong oc setting. All setting from Core Clock P0 to P7 and memory clock P0 to P3 (fans also)are enabled you need to disable all except the one oc setting you need to use. the last one at P7 is highest frequency which must remain enabled and memory clock P2. same goes for fan. i use two setting minimum 80 and max 100 at temperature you think is accurate. Rest you will have to try personally.

Q : how to disable them
A: using mouse pointer click on p0 it will be faded which means its disabled. 

Remember : Always save new profile for each setting you do easier for later to understated and use. In many cases modded rom is not required. you end up with bricked / dead card.

Also confirm if your card memory was repaired becuase memory straps doesn't seems correct.


----------



## mohanbrulz (Jul 18, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its not the point, cross flashing can cause bricking


Oh okay. Got it



ameelh said:


> Dear mohanbrulz,​you are using wrong oc setting. All setting from Core Clock P0 to P7 and memory clock P0 to P3 (fans also)are enabled you need to disable all except the one oc setting you need to use. the last one at P7 is highest frequency which must remain enabled and memory clock P2. same goes for fan. i use two setting minimum 80 and max 100 at temperature you think is accurate. Rest you will have to try personally.
> 
> Q : how to disable them
> A: using mouse pointer click on p0 it will be faded which means its disabled.
> ...


Unfortunately this is the stock rom. I have not touched anything. I requested a copy from the manufacturer directly aonce I accidentally flashed incorrect ROM. 

Can you suggest me which tool to use for disabling it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

mohanbrulz said:


> Oh okay. Got it
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is the stock rom. I have not touched anything. I requested a copy from the manufacturer directly aonce I accidentally flashed incorrect ROM.
> ...



PBE


----------



## Adiwave (Aug 1, 2021)

thx a lot man


----------



## robbyschnuggel (Sep 9, 2021)

Looking for a modded mining bios for
Radeon RX 580 8192 MB · PowerColor
SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR · 113-C9403100_101
Thx!


----------



## kida3289999 (Sep 21, 2021)

Powercolor 480 "red devil/red dragon" Samsung revision B
31MH/s 85w TDP
How can I get the bios?


----------



## Ali23000 (Nov 21, 2021)

HI i need flash bios for my card RX 580 saphirre Pluse samsung 8 gb mining ETH i have juste 27 MH i have 3 other card with 30 31 30 Mh tank u for your help



cdawall said:


> I have been testing quite a few different cards with different BIOS's I will go ahead and post each of them that I have with some instructions. If you have some tested BIOS's feel free to post them up and I will add them to the list!
> 
> Also if you are feeling nice you are welcome to donate to my btc address
> 
> ...


Hi i have saphirre pulse  Samsung  8gb can u help me please.


----------



## highspeedjohn4 (Jan 2, 2022)

robbyschnuggel said:


> Looking for a modded mining bios for
> Radeon RX 580 8192 MB · PowerColor
> SK Hynix H5GQ8H24MJR · 113-C9403100_101
> Thx!


I am in need of a modded version of this BIOS as well. The stock one runs like sh*t . Here is link to the stock bios. Thanks!

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/powercolor-rx580-8192-170330


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 2, 2022)

highspeedjohn4 said:


> I am in need of a modded version of this BIOS as well. The stock one runs like sh*t . Here is link to the stock bios. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/powercolor-rx580-8192-170330











						Powercolor RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1150 MHz GPU, 2100 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Dale Roble (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey all,

I know this thread hasn't had a post in a while but I was hoping some people still check on it.  I have a pair of cards with Hynix H5GC8H24AJR Ram and I can't find any stable timings for them.

Hive OS shows the cards as XFX SK Hynix H5GC8H24AJR · 113-57085HAB1-W90.  I have tried PBE2020 on the stock bios and i swear these cards just suck!!  Any help is greatly appreciated.

I have attached the stock bios.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Dale Roble said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know this thread hasn't had a post in a while but I was hoping some people still check on it.  I have a pair of cards with Hynix H5GC8H24AJR Ram and I can't find any stable timings for them.
> 
> ...


What GPUs?


----------



## pizza_margherita (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi there, im lookin for a modded mining bios,
My card:
XFX rx480m bba va.1
Radeon rx 480 core 8 gb
Samsung memory

Thank you for any help


----------



## Moco (Jan 21, 2022)

Dale Roble said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know this thread hasn't had a post in a while but I was hoping some people still check on it.  I have a pair of cards with Hynix H5GC8H24AJR Ram and I can't find any stable timings for them.
> 
> ...


Hi Dale

We've developed windows software that works with T-Rex to try various overclock setting. On our testing 3060 ti LHR hynix card we getting 44+ Mh/s. You may try out our current release  if you wish: https://github.com/MOCO-MHz

Kind regards


----------



## -Rico- (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello, I cannot find the BIOS for the following card anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated.

MSI RX 470 8GB Armor OC Hynix


----------



## milosmh1969 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi there, im lookin for a modded mining bios,
My card:
Asus Strix RX 580 OC 8GB​
67DFHB.15.50.2.1.AS21
Hynix memory  H5GQ8H24MJ
Origo 
Attachments​


----------

